# the official 2nd reaper sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been asked if we were going to do the second reaper, so here it is!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in! Woot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will not be partaking, but want to follow along.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one want to play?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bethene said:


> Any one want to play?


I'm sure some more people will want to play. I really want to sign up and most likely will do so, but I will wait until closer to the deadline to officially do it. That way if something unexpected comes up, I won't have to back out. End of September and early October are going to be a busy time for me and I want to make sure that I would have enough time to properly stalk my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

going to sit this one out I will be on vacation for two weeks after sign up ends  have fun though


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

count me in!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so in! 

bethene, I sent my PM and address, but did not include my list. I PROMISE to update and send it before the deadline. I am sort of waiting in case I get reaped first so that I can make some changes. Promise to send it!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a whole 3 of us signed up officially, need info from a couple of other folks..


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

I really want to join in this one but need to wait until closer to the deadline to make sure I can pull it off. Either way I will follow along with all of you. What fun!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love doing these; however, I too will wait closer to the signup deadline. I committed to the card exchange, and I want to make sure I have time to do both properly. I'll be letting you know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I imagine that a lot of people will be doing that, there are a few who missed the first reaper, but must not have seen this yet....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Since this is my crafting table and I need to get it ready for Buffet set up & move on,








I will not be changing my mind about joining.  I really need to buckle down & get stuff done. Still have the entire garage to organize & decorate & the front yard.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that what you have up right now?!??! looks great!!!, I love the blood drips on the ceiling


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Is that what you have up right now?!??! looks great!!!, I love the blood drips on the ceiling


Yes that is how it looks right now LOL. Notice all the crafting crap on the table & chairs. Have to pack it all up & finish decorating. 
Here is my Living Room







also posted pics of "the Bar" somewhere.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow!!! love the gypsy theme!!! the little eyeballs in the egg carton was such a good idea!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Bethany, looks great!!! I agree with blowmold crazy. very ingenious idea!


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I missed the first one, bummer. So I shall join this one! Good thing I checked the board today!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am going to think about this for a few days. It will be a busy time here but I would love to do it. Bethany that is serious Halloween. I didn't know others really did things this over the top like mom. I need some things so headed to Dollar Tree hoping they have stocked more Halloween


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would love to be able to do the second reaper, but with my wife having major surgery late in September, I just don't think I will have the time between hospital, work, and recovery to put anything together.  
Best wishes to all who are able to participate.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Best wishes to pumpkinqueen29, keep us updated on how she does!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, we pumpkinqueen29 recovery


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope pumpkinqueen29 has a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck to pumpkinqueen29 on the surgery!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I will pass this reaper up this year. Lil Ghouliette will be moving out of her apartment and into a house so I think I may end up being busy helping with that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't do this reaper, but I'll sure be here watching all the fun!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Won't be able to do this second reaper but will be ready for the Merry Reaper.


----------



## HarpoCPR (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am Hearts1003's nephew Jake! I am so excited to have joined HF and to participate in my first SR!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ohhh... I have to pass this time around but I'll be eagerly following along and waiting for the next one!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in  YAY!!!


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

HarpoCPR said:


> Hello everyone! I am Hearts1003's nephew Jake! I am so excited to have joined HF and to participate in my first SR!


Welcome Jake!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Jake, glad to have you in the reaper


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'll be in for the second one yet or not - I want to finish up the first reaping, plus I'm signed up for the card exchange, so I want to see how that shakes down before I commit to another reaping......

If I do join this round, I'll probably jump in the last day or two to sign up. I should know better by then.....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping so it goes to the top of the forum threads.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136980-likes-dislikes-list-second-reaper-2014-a.html#post1668335
for the likes and dislikes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for putting the likes link here! 
We have only 7 signed up so far, I know that a lot of people are going to wait until the last minute, but I hope that we have 20-30 at least!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Putting myself on this list. Thanks!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

The paint is drying on my pumpkin so it's time to sign up for another victim!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more reapers??


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes. totally in!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in for this one, too! WOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be on page one...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I still need to send my info in for this


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

OH!! I didn't know we did two secret reapers. I guess that's why I thought the shipping deadline was so early. Next year, I have to remember to wait for this one.. It's a busier time but far more selection in my neck of the woods. 

P.S. Don't worry, my little victim from the 1st 2014 Secret Reaper. You will like..no, LOVE...your reaper gifts.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Found this one page two, I almost missed it! I hope hope hope hope I will have the resources to be in this one. I have been very jealous reading how you all had fun making and buying things for your victims, fingers crossed, I will know soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you can join us, Eva!!!
We have 12 signed up so far!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Coming for you!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I will prob join this one as well, but things are a little hectic and I want to make sure everything goes smoothly with my first reaping. If I do, I will be a last minute sign up.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

I am debating on joining, but with school and work, I don't want to commit to something. So I am with everyone else, Bethene get ready for all of us to join the last day!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL,!!! That would be just fine!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Page one coming up. I wish I had time to do this reap as well as the first.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I want to join in! Just need to review past threads!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*To catch a Victim!!*


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 212527
> 
> 
> *To catch a Victim!!*


LOL Where do you find these pictures?!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Pintrest under funny reaper, also have it on my Death Board


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Don't forget to post your likes and dislikes!! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 13!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. I'm know I'm going to sign up, but I need a few things settled first.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me in.


Edit---- had to pull myself from this reaping. Sorry dear Reaper who was given my name. 

To my victim, I hope your new reaper finds you lots of neat additions to your theme.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I would love to be able to do the second reaper, but with my wife having major surgery late in September, I just don't think I will have the time between hospital, work, and recovery to put anything together.
> Best wishes to all who are able to participate.


Good luck with your wife's surgery!!! Remember to eat well and get as much sleep as you can--caretakers get worn out pretty fast. Best wishes to both of you. )

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Boo everyone,

I thought I already did post my likes and dislikes but I can't find the post. See I told everyone that I'm more like Aunt Clara from Bewitched than the Wicked Witch of the West!!!!!  Lol. This is my first Secret Reaper so forgive me if it's too long . . . too expensive . . . too wacky. I just did a fast free wheeling list. 

Likes:
Vintage looking statues, black cats, orange and black, spiders, evil JOL’s, blacklight spiders, witches (not cute), monsters, puppets, large rubber snakes, blow molds, jack o lanterns—evil/scary/funny, ravens, old looking spell books, costumes, Halloween signs, funny-homemade Halloween related trophies (for me to keep), fancy embellished witch hats, evil scarecrows, creepy lanterns, sheer billowy ghosts, PVC stands for yard figures, coffins, skeletons and creepy dolls, oddities, creepy pics framed or to frame, vintage looking banners, black vines and of course my idol Elvira.

Dislikes:
Cute, kiddy sweet anything, modern girlish anything, candles, happy scarecrows, candle holders, googly eyed anything, table runners, incense, salt and pepper shakers, placemats, cloth napkins, Day of the Dead, general costume parts, make up, no horror movie stuff, DVD’s or happy clown stuff.

Can't wait to get a victim!!!! 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in! Let the reaping begin!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm contemplating this one. It's been slow going on my current victim's box so I'm not ready to jump in on this one just yet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward to the fun


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to! But I have a question before messaging you info.. Will you be pairing us up as we go, or will we get the like/dislike list in October? Leaving us only 11 days to get something made/shipped? Is that the usual timeframe? So much for "a question" - how about "a lot of questions"?!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Everyone has to sign up by September 20th, which is when bethene will give us our "victims" then you have to have it shipped by October 11th. So, you have three weeks to put it together and mail it. =)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't have this on page 4!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My gifts for this first SR are almost done so my mind is moving to this one. Can't wait. This is so much fun.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

My package for the first reaping is going out soon, so I might as well get started on a second one!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

This is my first Secret Reaper and I'm so eager to get started. I'm looking so forward to making someone's day!!!

GiggleingGhost . . .aka . . . GG


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Same here crypticcuriosity! I've already collected up a couple things =) I'm so eager!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Please note that I don't mind if the gift has been used. 

Likes:
Skull head of Tim Burton's Headless Horseman! (Most important)
LED spotlights.
Inflatable monsters.
Gothic flower arrangement. We have vases that need them.
Scented candles.
LED Halloween lights in solid red, Halloween colors or color changers.
Wine or Halloween beer.
Halloween books for the boys.
Halloween tree ornaments for my black Halloween tree with orange lights.
Egyptian decoration.
Zombie Gnomes or animals.
Animation videos for my projector. I'm using Atmosfear FX this year.

Dislikes:
No cute or gore.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 19!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

look forward to seeing all the goodies you guys get


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, it was on page 3!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*cant wait till it's Victim time again *


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those of you mentioning kiddos, let us know the ages and if boy or girl. Some like to include something for them!!! 

I am getting so excited. I think that the stalking is so much fun. I am still working on my current one, but I am down to the actual work and miss the looking for ideas!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more reapers!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Won't be able to do this second reaper but will be ready for the Merry Reaper.


can not wait for the merry reaper whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too!! It is so much fun!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm signed up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am thinking about changing my mind and joing have some more time to give it somethought


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to have you join us!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sitting on the fence with this one but I might fall off soon


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am thinking about it. I am almost done with victim #1. Ill let ya know soon.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> can not wait for the merry reaper whoot


How does the merry reaper work? Is it still halloween items?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It is what ever your victim likes, some do straight up Christmas, some a dark Christmas, and some do Halloween!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still deciding on this too. I love these but, I may have to watch this round. But, still thinking about it. Soon as I get my SR1 stuff out the door maybe I'll know what I want to do here.


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

I just signed up.. This is my first time


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooohhh cant wait!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I like that picture!!!


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love just love that picture. it so cool


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

*Must Withdraw . . .*

Good morning,

With great sadness I must withdraw from the Secret Reaper. My sister is going to have surgery this coming Monday and I'm her caretaker. My much loved father-in-law found out that he as cancerous lump on his kidney and is having major surgery on the 18th. Of course I'll be helping my pal/mother-in-law out so she won't get worn out taking care of him. Then I got home from my own doctor's appointment and found out that I've been scheduled for two surgeries scheduled for my legs on Sept. 29 and Oct 8. *sigh*

I hate to withdraw but I'm just afraid I'd be a rotten Reaper or worse not get it done at all. I'm going to be dodging in and out to see how it's going so please post pictures so I can live vicariously though yours!! Lol. Happy Reaping everyone!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry,, GG, take care of your self, and let us know how things are going...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Good morning,
> 
> With great sadness I must withdraw from the Secret Reaper. My sister is going to have surgery this coming Monday and I'm her caretaker. My much loved father-in-law found out that he as cancerous lump on his kidney and is having major surgery on the 18th. Of course I'll be helping my pal/mother-in-law out so she won't get worn out taking care of him. Then I got home from my own doctor's appointment and found out that I've been scheduled for two surgeries scheduled for my legs on Sept. 29 and Oct 8. *sigh*
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear such sad news for you. Try or take care of yourself through all of this, I know it's difficult. We are wishing you and your family the best.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Good morning,
> 
> With great sadness I must withdraw from the Secret Reaper. My sister is going to have surgery this coming Monday and I'm her caretaker. My much loved father-in-law found out that he as cancerous lump on his kidney and is having major surgery on the 18th. Of course I'll be helping my pal/mother-in-law out so she won't get worn out taking care of him. Then I got home from my own doctor's appointment and found out that I've been scheduled for two surgeries scheduled for my legs on Sept. 29 and Oct 8. *sigh*
> 
> ...



Hope all goes well with everyone & everything!! You know we'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok saki.girl is in whoot sending my info now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Giggleing Ghost, I am so sorry to hear about all these issues for you and your family. I definitely feel for you. We will be thinking about you through these tough times. Be sure to keep posting and enjoy the fun. It may be the break you need from daily life issues.

Saki, glad to hear that you are joining us!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gg,

life happens, right? and never checks schedules with us first

sending healing thoughts for your sis. Big hugs!

www


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Giggleing Ghost, I am so sorry to hear about all these issues for you and your family. I definitely feel for you. We will be thinking about you through these tough times. Be sure to keep posting and enjoy the fun. It may be the break you need from daily life issues.
> 
> Saki, glad to hear that you are joining us!!!



me to i have some fantastic ideas all ready


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bethene I sent you a Pm with the info that was requested.

STK


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun peeps


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

bethene said:


> I am so sorry,, GG, take care of your self, and let us know how things are going...


Thanks bethene and will do! 



X-Pired said:


> Sorry to hear such sad news for you. Try or take care of yourself through all of this, I know it's difficult. We are wishing you and your family the best.


Thanks X-Pired (love your name!) and I'll do what I can because I know what you're saying. I took care of my mom for seven weeks until she passed and I was a physical and emotional wreck.  



Bethany said:


> Hope all goes well with everyone & everything!! You know we'll all be thinking of you.


Good! I'm glad you"d miss me but I'm not going to give you a chance! LOLOLOLOL.



printersdevil said:


> Giggleing Ghost, I am so sorry to hear about all these issues for you and your family. I definitely feel for you. We will be thinking about you through these tough times. Be sure to keep posting and enjoy the fun. It may be the break you need from daily life issues.


Thanks printersdevil . . . I plan on staying on the forum and you are so right . . . this place is going to keep me sane . . . well . . . as sane as I ever am! Lolol. I don't know how often I'll get to post but I'm going to try to keep up on my phone with the app. Plus I have more craft threads/ ideas I want to share for room moms Lol. Who'd think it'd be easier to make threads than posting?? 


wickedwillingwench said:


> gg,
> 
> life happens, right? and never checks schedules with us first
> 
> ...


Another good name! Lol Thanks WWW . . . I'll take all the healing thoughts and good vibes you can send my way! Hugs? I love hugs! Thanks WWW . . . I like your style. 

Thanks everybody for helping me make lemonade spiked with vodka at a time when most of the people I treasure have issues that worry the crap out of me. But with laughter, fellow haunters and good wishes . . . I'm sure we'll all be fine  

See you all around the forum . . .

GiggleingGhost . . . a woman desperate for a spell checker!! Lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok really getting excited for the reaper 2


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

GiggleingGhost sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in...can't wait! I sent you a PM earlier.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> GiggleingGhost sending lots of positive energy your way


I thank you Saki . . . I swear I got a boost this afternoon that was quite unexpected. Bet that was you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs to be on front page


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this should be on first page come join the fun


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've decided to skip the second reaper. I've gotten so behind on my Boy Scout volunteer job as treasurer, and I need to get that in top shape to turn it over to the new treasurer. Yay!, four years is enough. The only time I have to do it is on the weekend, and reaper stuff is so much more fun I wouldn't get it done. Hopefully, I will be ready for the winter reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I've decided to skip the second reaper. I've gotten so behind on my Boy Scout volunteer job as treasurer, and I need to get that in top shape to turn it over to the new treasurer. Yay!, four years is enough. The only time I have to do it is on the weekend, and reaper stuff is so much more fun I wouldn't get it done. Hopefully, I will be ready for the winter reaper.


hope you will be in for the marry reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 22 signed up,, we need more!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Needs to be on page one


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Let me talk to the spouse and see if she is willing to be my legs on this one. Having surgery on Tuesday so I wont be able to get around much until after Halloween is over.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Since this is my crafting table and I need to get it ready for Buffet set up & move on,
> View attachment 211772
> 
> 
> I will not be changing my mind about joining.  I really need to buckle down & get stuff done. Still have the entire garage to organize & decorate & the front yard.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ME LIKEY!!!!! WONDERFUL ROOM


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Good morning,
> 
> With great sadness I must withdraw from the Secret Reaper. My sister is going to have surgery this coming Monday and I'm her caretaker. My much loved father-in-law found out that he as cancerous lump on his kidney and is having major surgery on the 18th. Of course I'll be helping my pal/mother-in-law out so she won't get worn out taking care of him. Then I got home from my own doctor's appointment and found out that I've been scheduled for two surgeries scheduled for my legs on Sept. 29 and Oct 8. *sigh*
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwww so sorry to hear about u n your family. hope everyone gets better!!! keep in touch with us


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I sent my info in lol thinking I did something baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad lol muwhahhahaha (needed the distraction BAD....)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more victims joining in


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we got a couple more, we are up to 26 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but still plenty of room!


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Alright, I am off the fence! I am in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot come on peeps lets make it 30 sign ups today whoot just need 3 more


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Windborn said:


> Let me talk to the spouse and see if she is willing to be my legs on this one. Having surgery on Tuesday so I wont be able to get around much until after Halloween is over.


Hey Windborn, I'm in the same boat (medically speaking) plus I have other's in my family having major medical issues. The people on this forum will help you keep your chin up while you're laid up. Plus we can cheer each other up and still help others. My two surgeries are on Sept. 29th and Oct. 8th . . . couldn't be a worse time!!! But that's how it goes and I know me . . . I won't be down long. Lol. Best wishes for you and I hope all goes well. Please keep all of us posted. 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

spookyone said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww so sorry to hear about u n your family. hope everyone gets better!!! keep in touch with us


Hey Spooky . . . LOVE your energy! Lol. Thanks for your post and keep your fingers, toes or anything that you CAN cross . . . crossed. I'm going to jump on and off the forum for the next few weeks but I can't stand the thought of not coming here and hanging out with all the cool ghouls. Thanks and count yourself as one of them! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This needs to be in first page


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Okay peeps, better late than never! I'm in Beth! I'll shoot you a PM with my info. Glad I'll able to join in on the fun this year after all! *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more victims come on in peeps join us.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

How many are we at for this one?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

28, I believe...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot come on guys lets make it 30 reapers today come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to get at least 30!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

If we get to 30, can we get our victims picked, early? ;-)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonder what our final number will be


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If I remember right, last year we had upper 30's,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Geting close to victim time come join us


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-sign-up-discussion-thread-4.html#post1677003
Come play with us for Round 2


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers???


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to play! Message sent!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo hooo, we have 30, 35 any one????


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi guys, just checking in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on, you know you want to join us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot this will be so much fun come join


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Beth, I think I should get my victim now. I have a good reason. I got electrocuted at work Friday and spend the night in the hospital. That is why I should get a victim....


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

nowhining you are the victim here! lol

Just glad you are not a dead victim...


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wanted to add that I would love to join! This will be my first time participating in a Secret Reaper  I'll send in all my info tomorrow


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on we need more to come and play in the second Reaper!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yep, we are ready to go....need a victim to get busy on.......i got plans swirling in my cauldron....hehehe


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

We have any more takers?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

almost victim time


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My To Do list is getting smaller, but I'm going to need all the time I have to get things done.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I do know my victims goodie box will be shipping on the 25th why do I know this cause I leave for vacation for two weeks on the 26th haha so I will be a crafting crazy this weekend for sure whoot


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok Im in!!! I just can’t stand not doing a reaper this year. I will pm Bethane. Woohoho I can’t wait


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot more people joing sweet


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been answered somewhere - wondering how our victims are assigned? Bethene, will you message us someone you've paired us with? Reading through the likes/dislikes, I have so many gifting ideas!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Snickers said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered somewhere - wondering how our victims are assigned? Bethene, will you message us someone you've paired us with? Reading through the likes/dislikes, I have so many gifting ideas!


Snickers, when the deadline falls, bethene will send info. to you about your victim via a private message. THe message will contain your victim's name, mailing address, screen name (usually) and their likes & dislikes list that was sent to her. Be sure to look on the Likes & Dislikes thread for the 2nd reap to see if the victim you get has added or changed their list.  Have fun.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfect!! Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only a few more days of sign ups


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to sit this one out too. It just doesn't add up lately and I won't be able to afford it this year. I know I will regret lit, but i have to be sorta adult about it lol. I will absolutely miss stalking a victim and especially the shopping for him/her. I don't actually need stuf meself, but I really enjoy the game if finding things. I know most of us think that's the greatest part of it hehe. But fear not, I will be back next year!!! And of course I will look at all the great pics


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok ... just a few questions as this will be my first secret reaper event thingy lol..

How much is the limit we can spend on our victim? How much is the max limit and or min. limit?
When is our deadline for all the people to sign up again? < sorry i forgot lol

I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Go ahead and count us in, I said no at first, but wifey said yes. I told her that she needs to make her own account, so we can do things separate, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

send me your PM, TheHalloweenKing, glad to have you apart of this,,, we now have 33!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Info about rules, price, and all dates is in the first post of this thread.

Come join us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Up to the top


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I need my VICTIM!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 216271
> 
> I need my VICTIM!!!


If you act like that, I'll think it's okay for me to act like that..!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I will sign up for Secret Reaper 2 this year. =) I love picking items out.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons/?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0917Circ-_-50AORPI-_-Coupon1'

In case anyone is going or needs to go to Michael's this weekend. 50% off coupon on 1 reg. priced item.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting close to victim time.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i cant begin to tell everyone how much fun my first secret reaper was....i've always been so incredibly impressed with everyones talents, i just watched and jumped in this year, i cannot wait for this second reaper to get started. this group is amazing, i am so happy to be a part of it, coming here is truely like being with old friends. i want to thank the moderators and bethene for contributing so much to this community!! cheers everyone!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am still sitting here thinking about this one. I want to join, but there is alot going on with two teens working now and neither has a license so we are running a shuttle plus driving the other kids too. I guess I better make up my mind in a hurry.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

FUNNY! that had me snorting out loud.



texaslucky said:


> nowhining you are the victim here! lol
> 
> Just glad you are not a dead victim...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it's almost time? YAAA!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, I'm in. Really want to try. Hope I don't mess it up.  PM sent.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still debating on whether or not to join in this time. Somehow I've managed to avoid morning sickness with this pregnancy, but having extreme fatigue which has really slowed me down and changed my decorating plans for this year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Need to get this to the front page


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump bump bump sshhhh sweet victim go back to sleep.. Bump bump bump


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's keep it bumpin'


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim victim


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

2 DAYS LEFT getting the pre Victim jitters


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wooo woooooooooo, lets get going, victim time.....i got plans....hehehe


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be watching


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

All signed up! Looking forward to this!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> wooo woooooooooo, lets get going, victim time.....i got plans....hehehe


I want to have plans!! But I need a victim, first!!! :'D


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many are we up to now??


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in for the 2nd Secret Reaper. I will send my PM and list tomorrow Bethene after I modify it tonight. Maybe I will be lucky enough to receive my first Secret Reaper gift tomorrow before I post.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm all signed up! Excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 39!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Let's even this dreadful wretched exchange... I'm in ... Will send my info later tonight!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm bumping this for ya'll..really wish I could join, but I need to make at least a few things to decorate here!


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

If i am correct... we only have 1 victim per person right? Like i would be only receiving one item from my reaper and then i only send an item to my reaper? You get what am i saying? example : you give one and then get one....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Not necessarily! This will be my first SR, but I've been stalking the Main secret reaper thread and see that everyone's seems to be sending a box full o' goodies. I think there's a $20 limit (but I'd be amazed if all of those boxes that people have sent have stuck within that), but as you can craft/buy/kill for $20 goes. You're right in that you get one victim per person, but that doesn't mean one item. Hope this helps (and everyone else, feel free to chime in if I'm wrong!).


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just sent my info!  This will be my first time doing the second secret reaper! I always have a blast doing the first SR so I figured why not have the fun continue!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! We are up to 41!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Woot wonder if we will hit 50


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

We're in! I'll be sending our info to Bethene shortly.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Will not be entering this one. Part of the time I will be out of town and then I will be helping Lil GHouliette pack up and move into a house from her apartment. I will follow along as best I can though because I really enjoy the banter and seeing the creative gifts everyone gets.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

this was on the third page just not cool!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, hubby talked me into it. Will send info to Bethene and post my likes and dislikes soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump last day for sign ups is tommorow


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am counting the seconds.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> Not necessarily! This will be my first SR, but I've been stalking the Main secret reaper thread and see that everyone's seems to be sending a box full o' goodies. I think there's a $20 limit (but I'd be amazed if all of those boxes that people have sent have stuck within that), but as you can craft/buy/kill for $20 goes. You're right in that you get one victim per person, but that doesn't mean one item. Hope this helps (and everyone else, feel free to chime in if I'm wrong!).


There is a $20 minimum, not a maximum. You can spend as much as you want/are able to, as long as your gifts come out to equal at least $20.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Putting this to page one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

last day to sign up and victim time


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> There is a $20 minimum, not a maximum. You can spend as much as you want/are able to, as long as your gifts come out to equal at least $20.


Oh thank god! I knew I would break that rule if it was only $20!! But I swear I read that it was a $20 limit, give or take a couple dollars..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay. I'm in on this one. Nothing like waiting to the last minute, no? I'm off to post my list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh thank god! I knew I would break that rule if it was only $20!! But I swear I read that it was a $20 limit, give or take a couple dollars..


I always go over 20 i love really making soneones day


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i usually stay with in budget, most of mine are hand made and or thrift store finds


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in. Can't wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo, woo. Last day for sign ups. I had an accident on the mail day of the other one and had to redo something. So, it was late, but went out today. Now, I can concentrate on this one. Can't wait for a new victim.

Just talked to texaslucky and she is joining. She was still hesitant due to all the kid activities and having to shuttle everyone everywhere, but I talked her into it.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

X-Pired gave me so many great gifts that I didn't think I could enter this round. My friend came over and we found spots for everything. I just need to get my dang shelves up.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

i am in! I got so much from scareme that I have to redo my list but will post it tonight and send to bethne!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

My hubby has pushed me to just go ahead and do this!!! SO I AM IN!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sigh, I really, really wish I could join this one, and I had considered changing my mind, but alas, I just can't. I haven't even gotten my reap from the first SR, anyway, so I'd have no clue what I still need on my list. Argh!! So tempting, lol. Oh well, I will still watch to see what you all receive!! Have fun, everyone!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking a deep breath and jumping in!
A while ago I read the first several Reaper 2 likes/dislikes posts, and I though of multiple things that I could give each person. I was pretty excited at the prospect.
As time went on I started to see a few lists from people whose taste is very different from mine, and then a couple very particular lists, and I got a little worried about whether I could find the right things for those people. -- I assume the assignment of reaper to victim is completely random, right? I'd really hate to disappoint my reapee! I'll do my best, of course, but I just hope I don't send somebody something where they think. "Oh. Yeah. What am I going to do with _this_?"
Is it just me? ...maybe because I'm fairly new here...
Anyway, I'm in -- and ready to reap the heck out of someone!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Joining the second one also! Will get my list the Bethene asap~


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Let me see what I get from my reaper, somI will know what I still need from that list. My neighbor is holding my box for me until I get home tonight.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 53,plus I have not received information from the last two who said that they are joining, so 55, 


Any more??


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Ready for my second victim, please!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Tic-tok! It's almost victim time!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nobody will regret joining up! SOOO much fun...newbies, yer gonna love it!

I wanted to join but with family coming to visit, traveling, our new little cabin in the woods and all the accouturement of life, I just don't think i can do it. I, too, will be watching wistfully from the sidelines.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm literally counting the minutes until victims are pulled!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I JUST finished all my big projects, so I would love to join in if you're still taking people!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I JUST finished all my big projects, so I would love to join in if you're still taking people!


Get your info sent to Bethen I am sure you can be added


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo, more victims!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah, I know this is last minute - but could y'all use another potential reaper/victim? I had so much fun with the first round that I want to do this again!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in for this one too. Just sent everything in and posted list. We are officially having our first party for Halloween. No theme, just a big Boo Bash. WHoot!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

By the skin of my teeth, but I too am in!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WOOT MORE PEOPLE!! happy dance


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Are we basing this off of Eastern or Pacific time?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

alrright, are we going to hit 60, woo woo, time to get this party going... 




bethene said:


> We are up to 53,plus I have not received information from the last two who said that they are joining, so 55,
> 
> 
> Any more??


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

We're in! My mom wants to help with this one, so my list is going to be very different!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

oojen, don't worry about disappointing! We ALL LOVE HALLOWEEN, so anything in that area will be love. I have one of the specific lists. That is not because I expect my Reaper to choose only from there. I just want to give a feel for what I love and where I am at this time with décor. I would be happy with anything. He a box of creepy cloth or DT mini skellies would make me very, very happy. Even general crafting things would be welcome and greatly appreciated. Just have fun! That is what this is all about!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

VICTIM! VICTIM!

Is anyone hovering in bethene's bushes tonight trying to get a peak at her secret lists? Just wondering...

I was in two Goodwills and two thrift stores today and was shocked that they were so low on Halloween things. I can remember past years when they were just now putting things out and today, it was like it was winding down and there is another week of September! They were going full blown Christmas. Wow, what a shock.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, the anxiety!!! I've got a busy morning scheduled, so that should get my mind off of this... but after that (if we don't have our victims yet) I'll be biting my nails in anticipation. Could probably go to bed to get my mind off of this, BUT I DON'T THINK I'LL BE ABLE TO SLEEP!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> VICTIM! VICTIM!
> 
> Is anyone hovering in bethene's bushes tonight trying to get a peak at her secret lists? Just wondering...
> 
> I was in two Goodwills and two thrift stores today and was shocked that they were so low on Halloween things. I can remember past years when they were just now putting things out and today, it was like it was winding down and there is another week of September! They were going full blown Christmas. Wow, what a shock.


No, she hasn't sent me her address yet... But when she does....

I was surprised that mine had a bunch of xmas stuff out, too! I was somewhere else that was already throwing up gilded sleighs and the such... mind=blown.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Guess there is no watch party tonight. Happy pre-Reaper sleep. We need to get some rest so that we can STALK tomorrow.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I have one of the specific lists. That is not because I expect my Reaper to choose only from there. I just want to give a feel for what I love and where I am at this time with décor.


 I think you'd be a breeze to reap! I love your list! Mine own list is specific for the same reasons you mentioned. It's long, and I think pretty varied, including new and used, purchased and home-made. It's the shorter specific lists that are more intimidating! 
But you're right-- I'll try not to get stressed over it. It should be great fun; I'm ready to shop &/or construct!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got my hooded cape. I've got my scythe. Now all I need is a sense of direction...whom to reap? ....whom to reap? The suspense is both agonizing and exciting!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

PMTT said:


> Can't wait!!!


Agreed. The polite part of me wants to say, "Take your time Bethene, we know there's a lot of work involved and don't want to pressure you." 

Then the childish part of me (which is taking up a large portion, right now!), is saying _"I CANNNNN'TTTT WAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!"_


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> Agreed. The polite part of me wants to say, "Take your time Bethene, we know there's a lot of work involved and don't want to pressure you."
> 
> Then the childish part of me (which is taking up a large portion, right now!), is saying _"I CANNNNN'TTTT WAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!"_


LOL!! I keep coming back to check! I'm so not patient!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Soon, guys, soon! I am matching victims and reapers, and then I will start sending them out!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Too bad Spirit Halloween's 30% off coupon expires today. Guess I'll have to spend it on myself. Don't want it going to waste.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I need a reason to buy more modge podge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm excited to get started. I think the second round of reapings is always a little more fun for me, since the first is like a warm-up and I start to get more ideas on what to do the second go around.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I'm excited to get started. I think the second round of reapings is always a little more fun for me, since the first is like a warm-up and I start to get more ideas on what to do the second go around.


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

vicitm day whoot


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Killing' time by watching The Nightmare Before Christmas................


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

All of our Goodwills have totally gone Halloween crazy. In addition to rows of clothes handpicked for Halloween, they are also selling actual merchandise. So anything Halloween related right now is ridiculously expensive. Boo! Totally different from several years ago.



printersdevil said:


> VICTIM! VICTIM!
> 
> Is anyone hovering in bethene's bushes tonight trying to get a peak at her secret lists? Just wondering...
> 
> I was in two Goodwills and two thrift stores today and was shocked that they were so low on Halloween things. I can remember past years when they were just now putting things out and today, it was like it was winding down and there is another week of September! They were going full blown Christmas. Wow, what a shock.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!! BAAAAAHHHHAAAAHAAAAAA

oh and i know who you are and what you like...................OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...... victim victim victim.......bahhahhaaaa..... i got my plans for YOU!!!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Trying so hard to be patient because I know organizing this is not an easy task. 

But I'm running low on ways to distract myself!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Need to be studying this afternoon while the house is quiet, but I keep checking in here. LOL


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Super excited about my victim!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got a victim! Yea, let the stalking begin. I guess I will be visiting a lot of pages tonight and sending out some friends requests to throw off my victim. I always forget how to send the requests....hmmm...will have to think about that one for awhile.

I already have some ideas and want to get this one done quickly and sent out so it can all be enjoyed for the entire season. Love, love the Secret Reapers.

Victim, you are being watched.....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I imagine reapers and victims are getting linked up by seniority, which would make sense... but I guess I better go find something productive to do for a while!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I imagine reapers and victims are getting linked up by seniority, which would make sense... but I guess I better go find something productive to do for a while!


LOL! me too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim goping to rock your box of goodies


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Well crap...I so thought today was the 20th. Bethene, do you have an odd number and need another? Please?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dearest Victim.........I have plans for this pumpkin


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm following a lot of boards and sending lots of requests right now. Gotta throw off the scent for my victim!! Mwahahahahaha

If you have not posted your Pinterest board, please do!

Www.pinterest.com/amandabowen


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Just making sure I haven't been left out---has anyone else not gotten a victim?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Don’t worry Melanormal, I haven’t gotten my victim yet either. Waiting is hard lol


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

It is! I'm chomping at the bit!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my Victim!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Let the stalking begin! Got my victim! now off to visit lots of random peoples pages  to throw off the trail!


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes! I came home and I have my victim! Now onto visit a bunch of boards to throw off my victim....let the stalking begin!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my victim! Thanks Bethene for all your hard work!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Woot! !got my victim and off to stalk!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't gotten mine yet either. But, I have been thinking and plotting.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have only a few left to do, soon!!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your effort to make this happen


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my victim! I already have ideas in mind!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim you will be getting reaped very soon


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I have my victim! It's too hard to narrow down my ideas! Happy stalking everyone


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my victim! *rubs hands together* Thanks, Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe that I have given every one their victims, if I missed anyone, please contact me!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you finished, Bethene? I don't have a victim yet. Just checking!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Fear not dear victim I am already working on your goodie box found a big one this time


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my victim. This will take some thought and planning. Not in my area of things, but never fear Victim I will getter done! This will be fun and stretch my imagination! Off to do some stalking!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My dearest victim... I have already taken paint to the eye for you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am happy with and busy stalking my victim!!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Long time haunter...First time stalker. Oh so many possibilities.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking paint to the eye is real dedication! So far I've just done some online shopping, but there will be a bit of crafting to come.

Ooo, Nightlites13, your yard pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

ooojen said:


> Taking paint to the eye is real dedication! So far I've just done some online shopping, but there will be a bit of crafting to come.
> 
> Ooo, Nightlites13, your yard pictures are wonderful!


Hi ooojen, Thank you so much! I really need to get up a 2013 album, so much changes since 2010.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim be looking for the big brown truck your box is on its way to you.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> dear victim be looking for the big brown truck your box is on its way to you.


Good Lord, woman! Did you sleep?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

PMTT said:


> Good Lord, woman! Did you sleep?


lol ya some I had to do this fast I start vacation in 3 days . did not want my victim to have to wait while I am out enjoying Disneyland. 
But don't worry reaper there will still be people at my house if you send while I am away your package will be safe


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of new (to me, anyway) faces in this reaper group.....making me flex my Halloween muscles a little more...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Off to do some shopping. I have a few Ideas in mind for my victim. I don’t have much time before the deadline if I want to get any teasers out


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't wait to buy a gift for my victim! Stalking, stalking, stalking.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so looking forward to seeing what everyone gets


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

A little something for my victim...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser pic for my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victm i hope you like everything  soon very very soon


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

A little disappointed that I didn't get in on this one but I realized that I need to work on some of my own stuff too so I will be lurking in the shadow watching the shenanigans commence!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we ended up with 63 signed up!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another teaser pic


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Always amazed at the creativity of the HF members.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wednesday someone will get reaped


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just did a little shopping today, so much fun picking out things for my victim!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Who is going to be the lucky recipient of this very securely taped cauldron? Mwahahaa!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, those look awesome!



Saki.Girl said:


> another teaser pic


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dawnski said:


> Who is going to be the lucky recipient of this very securely taped cauldron? Mwahahaa!


oooooh!! why do i always kill myself finding a box??? i had no idea you could mail stuff like this...that is awesome.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha. I love that. Sending crazy things from the mail. I've never done a cauldron, but that would be awesome!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> Haha. I love that. Sending crazy things from the mail. I've never done a cauldron, but that would be awesome!


I just threw a couple skulls with address stickers and stamps thrown on them. Hoping that works ;-) (hey! They're under 13 oz and fit into the mailbox!!)!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

To my dear victim. Something old, something new, something taken, something........well you get the idea. The something old part will have to wait until this weekend when I get everything out but fear not it will all come together to find you.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like a child, I want it all!.....There! I said it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Who is going to be the lucky recipient of this very securely taped cauldron? Mwahahaa!


ok that is a awesome idea


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I did some shopping for my victim yesterday! Great fun!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

quick question about the pictures of the reaps and teasers will they also be posted here, since this is a smaller group than the last?


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Dear Victim, your gift had me worried for a minute yesterday, and I thought I was going to have to scrap it and go with something else, but as fate would have it, everything worked out and it will be better than I originally planned for!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> quick question about the pictures of the reaps and teasers will they also be posted here, since this is a smaller group than the last?


good question oh dear bethene


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Bought something "witchy" for my victim! But then I started browsing the step-by-step tutorials, which then led to returning my item, and trying my hand at a craft  It's the thought that counts... right?? Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim tommorow is your day for reaping. fingers crossed you like everything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I will start a thread for it, it just makes it easier, when Saki girls victim gets their goodies, I will start the thread for all the teaser gifts too...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you  

Got so many ideas for my victim cant wait to start crafting !!


----------



## Spookytownking4810 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nm..got it..email was jacked...my bad
STK


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spookytownking4810 said:


> Nm..got it..email was jacked...my bad
> STK


I'm glad you got it (couldn't imagine that tone was you being serious, but it sure didn't seem like you were joking). This seems to be at least a moderately we'll oiled machine (with occasional hiccups), and Bethene's so sweet to organize these for all of us. I'm sure if there were a mistake, she'd have straightened it all out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today one of you will get a vist from the ups man


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The reaper


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you leave price tags on items.... Or take them off?

And I see folks mention teasers..... Do you try to go ahead and send a card or item a little bit ahead of the actual reaper gifting?


My first time!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is up to you if you want to do teasers. They can be photos or hints or teases on the picture post, or some have a secret name they send from, cards in the mail or a small early gift. It is entirely up to you and you don't have to do any. It is just a way to hype things especially when there are weeks before sending. This turnaround time is much shorter.

Welcome to the Reapings and HAVE FUN!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I would take the price tag off. 

teasers are awesome and everyone does them differently.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the info / advice!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My reaper sent me an e-card! I would have NEVER thought to do that!! It's rockin' and my youngest keeps replaying it!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Side note: my mother-in-law sent me a card, just because, but when I opened the mailbox and saw a red envelope… All I could think was, "Did my reaper send it?" But this was soo much better!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting for ups to deliver lol come on brown truck go to my victims house


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok my victims ups driver must be like mine and delivers late around 5 lol


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok my victims ups driver must be like mine and delivers late around 5 lol


That's the way ours here is!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well they are ahead of me in time so should be soon lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Saki- I can't wait to see what you came up with this round. I'm bringing the rest of my Halloween out of storage and can't wait to pull your gifts out. The creativity on the forum amazes me with the gifts that are made for victims. Not to mention the cool store-bought items that I've never seen before. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool you willhave to post pics once you get done decorating  I have not checked tracking not home but hope they got it. 


The Red Hallows said:


> Saki- I can't wait to see what you came up with this round. I'm bringing the rest of my Halloween out of storage and can't wait to pull your gifts out. The creativity on the forum amazes me with the gifts that are made for victims. Not to mention the cool store-bought items that I've never seen before. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well what the heck my package has still not been deliverd ugh and its 7:30 where it is going


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Weird! Didn't know they worked that late!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> well what the heck my package has still not been deliverd ugh and its 7:30 where it is going



ok scratch that it was just deliverd whoot it is at front door
someone has a box waiting for them


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok scratch that it was just deliverd whoot it is at front door
> someone has a box waiting for them


My first instinct was to run to the door and check, and then I realized that in pretty sure it's not me..! Can't wait to see what it is!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I checked my front door. It's not me!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I came in tired as all get out from going to Kansas City again to see my father in law that just had cancer surgery--all good news but tiring all the same since I was already run down from taking care of my sister whom also had surgery--all good news but tiring all the same. What do I see? A large box with a white label asking 'are you still giggling?" What the . . . ??? A kind and wonderful Reaper that I've never met . . . done nothing but possibly traded jokes around the forum . . . this dear Reaper sent me a box . . . not just any box but a VERY large box!! I opened it and found a very cleverly written letter that said how they just wanted to brighten my day for having taken good care of my sister. I don't know you but I want to tell you that you'll always be in my heart for going to all this time . . . trouble . . . and expense for a tired gal that you didn't know but yet knew I needed a lift. Thank you . . . thank you . . . thank you friend. I hope someday to give you a big hug and do the same for you!!!!! Here are a few pictures of the treasures my Just Because Reaper sent.  

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

GiggleingGhost said:


> I came in tired as all get out from going to Kansas City again to see my father in law that just had cancer surgery--all good news but tiring all the same since I was already run down from taking care of my sister whom also had surgery--all good news but tiring all the same. What do I see? A large box with a white label asking 'are you still giggling?" What the . . . ??? A kind and wonderful Reaper that I've never met . . . done nothing but possibly traded jokes around the forum . . . this dear Reaper sent me a box . . . not just any box but a VERY large box!! I opened it and found a very cleverly written letter that said how they just wanted to brighten my day for having taken good care of my sister. I don't know you but I want to tell you that you'll always be in my heart for going to all this time . . . trouble . . . and expense for a tired gal that you didn't know but yet knew I needed a lift. Thank you . . . thank you . . . thank you friend. I hope someday to give you a big hug and do the same for you!!!!! Here are a few pictures of the treasures my Just Because Reaper sent.
> 
> GiggleingGhost
> 
> ...


that is so cool i just love the people on here that make peopls days way to go reaper
( no this was not from me still waiting to here if my victim got her there


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

So maybe a few last minute things but I think my box is ready to be shipped this weekend!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm obsessed with that pumpkin snowman, scarf, and owl picture!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW People are already shipping & getting reaped in the 2nd one here and there are quite a few of us still waiting to be reaped in the Main one.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm Slacking Wow.  need to get my butt in gear. I am going to go to goodwill this weekend and see what i can find.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am just in the research stage, but I am coming up with a game plan


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope my victim got there package


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Had a little scare this morning..! Was hoping to get some finishing touches so my package could be shipped this weekend, and I thought spray paint was going to eat through my foam..! No matter how careful you are with priming, there always seems to be a spot, somewhere, amiright.! Thank the Reaper the damage was minimal... Whew!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Dear Victim, you said you liked dark and scary...

.








This is little Beth
She caught the Black Death 
But that doesn't keep her
From coming to play. 

Hope she makes a great addition to your cemetery.... Muahahaha


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Beth is "awfully" pretty!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Combatdre said:


> Dear Victim, you said you liked dark and scary...
> 
> .
> View attachment 218470
> ...


beth is wicked cool


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Combatdre said:


> Dear Victim, you said you liked dark and scary...
> 
> .
> View attachment 218470
> ...


Really nice job


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I decided to stalk a few profiles so I'm not too obvious when I check on my victim...or will I hide in the bushes when I do that...? Anyway, I must say, it's fun to look at various people's albums and see the variety of decorating styles!

I had my eye on an ebay item for my victim. Somebody else wanted it _very_ badly, and so they shall have it, but the quest will continue and my victim will be well-treated.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Beth is awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> WOW People are already shipping & getting reaped in the 2nd one here and there are quite a few of us still waiting to be reaped in the Main one.


yep my victim should have got there box yesterday but have not heard anything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, thanks StanFam3 (hehehe) 
I picked up a couple of small things for my victim today, and some supplies for a project...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not quite ready to ship goodie box to my victim. I'm trying to get it all together!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> yep my victim should have got there box yesterday but have not heard anything


Poo!  Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Poo!  Hope you hear soon!


ya hopefully everything is ok with them and there family. have not seen them on so i am sure i will hear from them soon


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Had a little scare this morning..! Was hoping to get some finishing touches so my package could be shipped this weekend, and I thought spray paint was going to eat through my foam..! No matter how careful you are with priming, there always seems to be a spot, somewhere, amiright.! Thank the Reaper the damage was minimal... Whew!


I too have had a scare. Trying to salvage my mess up. I'll know in the morning if it worked.

If not then I'll have to make a choice to start over or scrap it. Ugh.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Dear Victim,

I'm stalking, watching, learning and planning.
With every day - closer to your reaping.

Actually... I just may be... a lot "closer" than you think. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Working on something for my victim  Hopefully it will all be ready to go and be shipped by next week!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pack your stuff really good peeps . My victim got her gifts and had several things broken and some of them were wood  
First time any of my stuff sending has broken. Give your packages so extra packing so nothing gets broken


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Pack your stuff really good peeps . My victim got her gifts and had several things broken and some of them were wood
> First time any of my stuff sending has broken. Give your packages so extra packing so nothing gets broken


Sorry to hear that... For you and your victim.. Will extra-bubble wrap everything..!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Sorry to hear that... For you and your victim.. Will extra-bubble wrap everything..!


Do cause I bubble wrap queen and did not work this time  
I will send her a few extra things when back from vacation


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive got quite a few breakable things going out. I will definitely pack very well. I guess even if you don’t need any 
spider webs I will be packing in some around the breakables.  hopefully hat will help a little


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My eldest just saw our second e-card from our Reaper (it's a family affair, now!) and she's positive that she knows who it is (she's 8, so I wouldn't stress too much about it). I'm so excited to see if she's right, or not!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I am so happy with how my victim's gift is coming along and I can't believe how much this forces me to get creative and make things work the way I want and also stay within the budget. I'm having a lot of fun with this and I hope my victim loves everything as much as I've enjoyed putting it all together! My goal for sending it all is Oct. 1


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I am so happy with how my victim's gift is coming along and I can't believe how much this forces me to get creative and make things work the way I want and also stay within the budget. I'm having a lot of fun with this and I hope my victim loves everything as much as I've enjoyed putting it all together! My goal for sending it all is Oct. 1


ok i had to laugh at the stay in the budget part LOL
that is one thing i never do i go way over but that is cause its my choice and just can not stop lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I am so happy with how my victim's gift is coming along and I can't believe how much this forces me to get creative and make things work the way I want and also stay within the budget. I'm having a lot of fun with this and I hope my victim loves everything as much as I've enjoyed putting it all together! My goal for sending it all is Oct. 1


I agree! My victim was one of like 3 or four that I was hoping I wouldn't get - not because I didn't like their list (there wasn't a list I didn't like!!), but because I didn't know how I would be able to satisfy it..! But getting one a little out of my comfort zone has just proven that I can be a little more creative than I thought, and am proud of what's coming along, so far..! 

The budget..? Welllllllll...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up some goodies for my victim yesterday and started crafting!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i had to laugh at the stay in the budget part LOL
> that is one thing i never do i go way over but that is cause its my choice and just can not stop lol


This is my first reap, but I seem to be having that issue, too. I just hate to have good ideas and not use them, but I'm trying to pare down to a few main things. Then I get ideas on how I could enhance those things for just a little bit more input cost...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ooojen said:


> This is my first reap, but I seem to be having that issue, too. I just hate to have good ideas and not use them, but I'm trying to pare down to a few main things. Then I get ideas on how I could enhance those things for just a little bit more input cost...


Same here and things are sooo much more expensive here than in the US, it wouldn't be fair to stick to the budget. BUT I am being resourceful!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, the verdict is in. I had to scrap part of what I did yesterday and start over. I think it will work to in the end though!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> This is my first reap, but I seem to be having that issue, too. I just hate to have good ideas and not use them, but I'm trying to pare down to a few main things. Then I get ideas on how I could enhance those things for just a little bit more input cost...


ya i figure making someones Halloween reap is so worth sending them lots


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Well, the verdict is in. I had to scrap part of what I did yesterday and start over. I think it will work to in the end though!


oh man i am sorry hate when that happens


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just sent out my cauldron and everyone at the post office got a big kick out of it--made their day. My victim should be getting their gift on Oct. 2nd.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Just sent out my cauldron and everyone at the post office got a big kick out of it--made their day. My victim should be getting their gift on Oct. 2nd.


i have to say that is the best idea for a reaper gift box ever


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Just sent out my cauldron and everyone at the post office got a big kick out of it--made their day. My victim should be getting their gift on Oct. 2nd.


I won't lie, I am a bit jealous and would love get a big, ol cauldron in the mail. My neighbors and mailman already think my house is crazy with Halloween, let's add to the cauldron....er, pot. Lol. Great idea dawnski. 

On a side note, we buy a bunch of Halloween things after Halloween. I mean, random stuff that we can send to victims in future reapings. That has really helped us to keep close with the budget. We also buy painting and building supplies on sale "just in case" too. I'm getting old and things are expensive. I'm that old lady standing in line wondering when candy started costing over a buck.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Just sent out my cauldron and everyone at the post office got a big kick out of it--made their day. My victim should be getting their gift on Oct. 2nd.


You shipped in a cauldron?! How cool is that!!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

found some cool stuff for my victim already, & hoping to find some cool stuff this weekend (thrift store hunting - yay! - & some other stops in the repertoire).....

I had to switch mental gears for this round, totally different direction than my last victim - but in a way, it's easier this time around (mostly due to my local stores actually having their stuff out now).....

your time is coming soon, my victim......very soon....


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I could have gotten in on this reaper, too. I missed the dead line unfortunately.  I'm going to be a voyeur and look at all the photos though. Too much talent to miss.


----------



## bryan123 (Sep 19, 2009)

I know this was probably answered many times.. just wanna make sure im right.. if we buy our product for our victim... does it have to be priced only at $20.. or can it be around 30 or little bit above?? Its hard to find stuff out there with a budget...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bryan123 said:


> I know this was probably answered many times.. just wanna make sure im right.. if we buy our product for our victim... does it have to be priced only at $20.. or can it be around 30 or little bit above?? Its hard to find stuff out there with a budget...


it can be any price you want just have to be a mini of 20.00  if you want to spend more you sure can


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You must meet the $20 minimum, bryan. You can go over if you wish. Some do and some don't. Remember that you will also have postage on top of this. Welcome to the Secret Reaper 2! I got reaped yesterday already. Wow, now I have to kick it in gear and get to moving on my victims things.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

kloey74 said:


> I'm obsessed with that pumpkin snowman, scarf, and owl picture!!!


Omg i absolutely love that pumpkin snowman! So much so I've been googling my fingers to the bone trying to find one. Any hints...or was it made by the crafty reaper?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a teaser!! I'm not sure of I'm supposed to post here or is there a picture thread posted?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Omg i absolutely love that pumpkin snowman! So much so I've been googling my fingers to the bone trying to find one. Any hints...or was it made by the crafty reaper?


I am pretty sure I got it at Michael's...this year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I am pretty sure I got it at Michael's...this year.


Thanks for the heads up! Looks like I'm making a trip to Michael's!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I got a teaser!! I'm not sure of I'm supposed to post here or is there a picture thread posted?


post in the photo thread


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I have one item done and another one that is almost done. Now I just need to figure out which feathers to put on a snitch.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

You can run, sweet victim, but you can't hide...


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

I love my victim's list. I'm having so much fun putting this box together.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Those of you mentioning kiddos, let us know the ages and if boy or girl. Some like to include something for them!!!
> 
> I am getting so excited. I think that the stalking is so much fun. I am still working on my current one, but I am down to the actual work and miss the looking for ideas!!!!


They thought I was nuts the first time around, but the offspring are quite excited for round 2! I have 3 teens--2 boys and a girl


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get busy with this, have a few ideas but that is about it...........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I stopped at Dollar Tree today for some other things and picked up a few supplies to use on one project for my victim. I ended up buying quite a bit so I would have some of the staples for the winter Reaps. Like I needed more things. I had a basket full of things all for future victims.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> You can run, sweet victim, but you can't hide...
> 
> View attachment 218873


♫ Oh, OH, Oh she's following me.. Oh, OH, Oh she's out of her tree..! Oh, OH, Oh she's off of her rocker...

I wanna marry my stalker..! ♪


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just picked up a few things from a thrift store to use for a couple projects,


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My box is wrapped and ready to ship! Whoohoo. Beware victim of mine, something is coming for you very soon


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim i haven't forgotten you, i have to clean the pig sty i call a house, and i can work some more on your gift


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim i haven't forgotten you, i have to clean the pig sty i call a house, and i can work some more on your gift


That sounds familiar!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear victim i haven't forgotten you, i have to clean the pig sty i call a house, and i can work some more on your gift


All day, every day..!

We're rained in so paint isn't drying.. Ohhhh... Yaayyyy..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I so need to clean, too. I went out for a while this afternoon and checked out several Goodwills. It was the first day that my sister has felt like getting out after a tough week. I did pick up a couple of things that texaslucky was looking for. She is coming next week to go through my Halloween stash of things I told her she could have. So, when I ran across this, I called and asked if she wanted it and of course she did. She is working on some pretty neat things for her victim. Guess, I need to get cracking!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LOVING all the e-cards / teasers my Reaper is sending. My girls keep replaying them and asking to watch them all!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't get to work on my secret reaper gifts today because we worked on the yard haunt shack today! Woot! Loving how it's coming together. Hubby did get a nasty puncture wound though.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a brilliant idea for one of my gifts last night. I'll probably have to make a test dummy model first to see if I can actually do it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got some painting done on a project. later I will be going through some totes to see what I have in them that I can use....


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Project #1 is about halfway done...glue needs to dry. Then off the project #2! Loving all of this!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Would someone mind posting a link to the picture thread for the 2nd reaper? I've done a search and I just can't seem to find it. I want to see some pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> Would someone mind posting a link to the picture thread for the 2nd reaper? I've done a search and I just can't seem to find it. I want to see some pics!


Here you go 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/137977-picture-thread-second-reaper-2014-a-3.html


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/137977-picture-thread-second-reaper-2014-a-3.html



Thank you so much Saki.Girl!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim.

You are a challenge. But I accepted it. I had to think this through. I believe it is coming along nicely. I am waiting for a gift to arrive in the mail so I can send it to you. It will be soon. Do not fret, well you can if you want to but you will just have to be patient.

With Bloody Love,
NOWHINING


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am still thinking and plotting. Not sure which direction I am going with this, but will decide in next day.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been busy today working on a couple of things for my very special victim. At first I was intimidated by this list of things that I am not really sure about. Thank goodness for Pinterest and Google. I am having so much fun and hope the victim is happy with what I am doing. I wish I could do more artistic things, because I have a couple of things I really would love to do. I will keep looking and maybe come up with something like this or find someone to help me out. LOL

I hope to mail by next weekend.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just love reading through all these posts  Getting excited. Now all I need is some candy corn to eat while I look through all the pics
of the main reaper group.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Uh oh, another candy corn addict in our midst! I need to get a teaser out this week.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My son and I love candy corn. Any candy actually  My son and I have quite the sweet tooth


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I got off a little early today and just had a feeling that I needed to stop in Salvation Army. There is a huge one just a few blocks from our house. It is really sort of scummy and I hate going in there. They have had a lot of new Halloween costumes and prizes for kids though. I was wanting to pick up some more of the prizes for our party since they are different from what I have been getting in DT and Target. 

I found the perfect SOMETHING to use on one of my projects for my Secret Reaper. I spent a big part of the afternoon browsing online for ideas and ran off a lot of ideas. I am so pumped and ready to get all this done. This is an area that I really knew nothing about but now I want one of all this, too!!!

One of the things I am making, I was really needing #$*%@^( in order to make it and my mom printersdevil found it for me! Yea. 

Oh Secret Reaper victim, I think that you will love all of this. I have stalked and stalked you.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear victim... You've enchanted me with your desire to add to your witches repertoire. Hoping this sends a little fun your way... :rolleyes


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, Victim, I wasn't satisfied with the way one of the gifts had turned out, so I took a few steps back and several hours later, I'm happy with it. Just have to wait for the paint to dry and it's good to go! I might pick up a few more things to add to your box tomorrow (including the box) and hopefully I will have it shipped by Wednesday!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Snickers, that book is drool-worthy..

Phantasm, that's been my day..! 

And a note to my dear victim, the ideas keep coming! I planned to get this shipped two days ago, but instead, I'm waiting for glue to dry. Almost... Almost..!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Just sent out my cauldron and everyone at the post office got a big kick out of it--made their day. My victim should be getting their gift on Oct. 2nd.


Woohoo! I'm getting a cauldron full of goodies come October 2nd


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> Woohoo! I'm getting a cauldron full of goodies come October 2nd


Hey, wait. I thought I WAS! 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope all you reapers are doing great a big hello from Disney's haunted mansion


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One more for today jack says hi .


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice, Saki! Have fun!

And for the record, I named this guy Jack, and he say's "hi", too! ;-)


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just got home from DISNEY WORLD...and went to their Halloween Party..of course!! And I got an AMAZING teaser from my Reaper....THANKS SR~ Cant wait for my package!! Super Excited!








PS-I can't figure out why my pics are always sideways!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MichaelMyers are you turning your phone or camera when you take them? That is the most logical solution.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I just got home from DISNEY WORLD...and went to their Halloween Party..of course!! And I got an AMAZING teaser from my Reaper....THANKS SR~ Cant wait for my package!! Super Excited!
> View attachment 219944
> 
> 
> PS-I can't figure out why my pics are always sideways!


you were in my neck of the woods & didn't tell me?!!  
I have yet to make it to disney for halloween


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone will be getting reaped by the end of this week


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So excited to see all these goodies come in!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Trying to get my victim's out by Saturday!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My goal is Monday-- IF an item I ordered comes in before that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am shooting for early, too since I was late on the first Reaper and the package is still not there. I meant to send priority, but didn't by mistake and it is taking forever!!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Hope you'll like this grungy lantern I made for you. I'm trying to ship your box off by Saturday! It started off an oil lamp from Walmart... I had fun remaking it for you!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Someone is getting reaped tomorrow!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> Hope you'll like this grungy lantern I made for you. I'm trying to ship your box off by Saturday! It started off an oil lamp from Walmart... I had fun remaking it for you!


Ohh!!! If its not me and they don't, they can sent it to me! LOL!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I wanted to get everything out today, but little things piled up and prevented me from getting to the post office on time. Tomorrow I am going to get to the post office first thing!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> Ohh!!! If its not me and they don't, they can sent it to me! LOL!


Thanks!!! That makes me feel better about it. Is it normal to be so nervous about being a secret reaper?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> Thanks!!! That makes me feel better about it. Is it normal to be so nervous about being a secret reaper?


Its my first one so I say yes! But you have nothing to worry about, that turned out awesome!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> Its my first one so I say yes! But you have nothing to worry about, that turned out awesome!


Yay, I'm not alone!  Thanks!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ohh all these things people are sending look great! I added a couple things to my box so
it should be going out tomorrow or friday!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

PMTT said:


> Ohh!!! If its not me and they don't, they can sent it to me! LOL!


PMTT-- I needs that! lol! Maybe if either of us gets it, we could share it; my party is the week before Halloween. 

Lil Spook, your stuff looks intriguing!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

ooojen said:


> PMTT-- I needs that! lol! Maybe if either of us gets it, we could share it; my party is the week before Halloween.
> 
> Lil Spook, your stuff looks intriguing!


LOL! So is mine!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim, i swear I'm not high. Once you get your boxes you will understand why i say this. it is all mixed together. i tried to do a bit of this and a bit of that, and then my ADD took hold of me... plus a few things I had communicated with you that i was going to send you anyway.. there are a few hand made items inside, and some things you can use on your display... hope you like what i send... 2 boxes headed your way tomorrow. headed North West


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

PMTT said:


> LOL! So is mine!


Darn! So much for that idea!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just looked at my Pinterest board and realized that most things I pinned trying to find things to make for my mom! I really thought I had other things pinned. So sorry Reaper that I have been negligent in this. But I truly can use anything that is not overly cutesy or gory.

I have two things for you complete---well I have to get something to put them in. Ha! Bet that explains a lot. I also have three other projects underway and another that I have to work on. I really want to mail by the weekend--it simply is meant to be.

I have been going through all your posts and making a list and checking it twice. I really hope to deliver things that you want.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I always get a bit worried that my victim will like my gifts , I think every one has some anxious moments until the gift arrives


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

bethene said:


> I always get a bit worried that my victim will like my gifts , I think every one has some anxious moments until the gift arrives


I'm SO relieved to find out others feel this way!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> Hope you'll like this grungy lantern I made for you. I'm trying to ship your box off by Saturday! It started off an oil lamp from Walmart... I had fun remaking it for you!


Wow, that is an awesome lantern! Nice work


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There can be a little bit of stress when you try to get just the right gift for someone you know in person, so I think it's pretty natural to feel that way when you're trying to make someone you've never met happy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I always get a bit worried that my victim will like my gifts , I think every one has some anxious moments until the gift arrives


Very nervous got to thinking about what i put in each box, and regretted that i quit taking my meds


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Being my first SR I feel especially pressured to get it right and as a result I think I have gone well over budget because I can't decide what to do. I wanted to make something because it seems everyone is but not sure if I will have time. My Nephew is getting married this weekend. (Great month they picked) They did even mention not wanting to go any closer to Halloween because they will be up here helping too. Anyways I hope my victim will not be disappointed if it is all just store bought. I have gone to a thrift shop, big box store x2, Ebay, and my own stuff to put somethings together. 

Any advice?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

this is my second year of having fun with everyone. lost count of how many reapers i have been a part of due to the minis that go on through out the seasons. for some reason I'm just stressing about this one... 

nightlights- your victim will love what ever you send them. we all go clearance, yard sale, thrift shopping to keep the cost down.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If my reaper is reading this thread, he or she can rest easy. Whatever I get, there will almost certainly be some appropriate spot to fit it in. 
As for my own victim-- we don't want exactly the same things/themes, but there is a strong common thread in our style. Some of my victim's wants are important elements of my own setup. I won't say a lot more lest I give anything away. 
I don't know whether it's coincidence, or whether Bethene is jaw-droppingly amazing at reading between the lines when she chooses victim-reaper matchups. ...or perhaps I'm misinterpreting my victim's list entirely. That could be, too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also often worry too much about my gifts, too. I have learned to be more crafty. I just am not artistic at all!!! I have great ideas, but don't always know how to do them. But, I am learning. Hey, I own a heat gun now. Power tools in my hands is a funny thought. I am headed to our new Harbor Freight to pick up a soldering gun to work on something for my daughter that she wants to do for her victim. She has some amazing things going on and was asking how to do this other. I may make a trip to Lady Sherry's Sunday (maybe texaslucky will be able to get away and go too except she is another hour the other direction from me and LS is one and half hours the other way) to get her guidance on this. If so, I will do something similar for myself at the same time. I am loving learning how to do all of this.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

My box is all taped up and ready to go in the morning! What a crazy mix of emotions this is! It's sort of sad to send away the things I've been working hard on, and I'm anxious and excited to find out if my victim likes everything.

One thing I have to share: I had been telling my mom about the things I was making for my victim and I wanted to show her in person before I sent it away so I took it to our weekly lunch get-together with my mom and grandma. I was showing my mom everything and my grandma asks "where did you buy that?" She couldn't believe that I had made/put together most of the gift myself. It was a really proud feeling


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

That must be coming to my house. After all, I do have lanterns on my likes list. Don't you worry about a thing. I will love it for years and years! 




StanFam3 said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> Hope you'll like this grungy lantern I made for you. I'm trying to ship your box off by Saturday! It started off an oil lamp from Walmart... I had fun remaking it for you!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Being my first SR I feel especially pressured to get it right and as a result I think I have gone well over budget because I can't decide what to do. I wanted to make something because it seems everyone is but not sure if I will have time. My Nephew is getting married this weekend. (Great month they picked) They did even mention not wanting to go any closer to Halloween because they will be up here helping too. Anyways I hope my victim will not be disappointed if it is all just store bought. I have gone to a thrift shop, big box store x2, Ebay, and my own stuff to put somethings together.
> 
> Any advice?


Do what you can do! I'm right there with you. I live in a very small, rural town. And our stores here just didn't get much in for Halloween!!! Due to family events (son had all four wisdom teeth out, and I take care of my 83 yr old father) I've not been able to drive an hour+ to go in search of more goodies.

I think we are all a good bunch of folks here... And everyone understands.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> That must be coming to my house. After all, I do have lanterns on my likes list. Don't you worry about a thing. I will love it for years and years!


LOLOLOL!!! Thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dear Victim,

I'm working hard to get things finished.

Here's a tease.... Enjoy!*


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> *Dear Victim,
> 
> I'm working hard to get things finished.
> 
> Here's a tease.... Enjoy!*


Not sure what that is but looks very interesting!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Not sure what that is but looks very interesting!


If I had shown any more of it, the gig would have been up!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up some more goodies for my victim!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Thanks!!! That makes me feel better about it. Is it normal to be so nervous about being a secret reaper?


My first one, too, and I can only think of a few "big" items, so I worry that it's not *enough*. Everyone has so much fun opening item after item, so I'm trying to think of good fillers... Ready to ship the big items, BUT I WANT TO DO MORE!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> My first one, too, and I can only think of a few "big" items, so I worry that it's not *enough*. Everyone has so much fun opening item after item, so I'm trying to think of good fillers... Ready to ship the big items, BUT I WANT TO DO MORE!!


I'm right there with you!!!! I'm trying to make it to a bigger city an hour away tomorrow.... to look for other victim gifts, AND haunt items.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the same issue of there not being much selection close by.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Someone will be getting reaped on Saturday! Teaser pics to come!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was REAPED!!! Remember this box?










well it sitting beside me waiting for my son to get home from school so I can open it!! Happy dance! I will post 
pics in the picture thread in a few mins. THANK YOU so much!!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got all excited when I saw that I had a Saturday off coming up - yes! get more stuff for my victim, maybe even finish it up! - but then I remembered why I have that Saturday off........I took it off for Yom Kippur......& I don't want to drag my dear hubby around town when he's fasting.....

perhaps I can sneak in some shopping Friday afternoon before the sun goes down.........maybe......

But never fear victim! You aren't far from my thoughts....or should I say nightmares!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot jack can not wait to see pics


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear Victim 

the crabby postal lady has received your boxes, (reluctantly) and they are headed your way. 
Almost wrote that it contained Bull Semen,ect to keep them from smashing the boxes to there hearts delight. Dont know why i keep going through the postal service i have better luck with UPS..
last reaper i had to mark out most of the goodies i placed on the box, so these two have the minimum decorations on it. hope you enjoy it should arrive on Tuesday. I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear Victim
> 
> the crabby postal lady has received your boxes, (reluctantly) and they are headed your way.
> Almost wrote that it contained Bull Semen,ect to keep them from smashing the boxes to there hearts delight. Dont know why i keep going through the postal service i have better luck with UPS..
> last reaper i had to mark out most of the goodies i placed on the box, so these two have the minimum decorations on it. hope you enjoy it should arrive on Tuesday. I will get off my soap box now.


Ugh! I hate the postal service. Ours is worse and they charge way more!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful packaging and gifts Lil Spook!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Snickers said:


> Beautiful packaging and gifts Lil Spook!



Think you! So much fun sharing the same passion with other like minds


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Coming soon to a reaping near you!














My dear victim the wait is almost over....


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm heading out to a larger city... In search of victim goodies and haunt items!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

What's inside this lovely box and more importantly, who is getting it tomorrow??


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dearest Victim,
Oh how much fun have i had this week...working hard on a perfect reap. vampires, ghosts, goblins galore, im not finished yet, have to do more...Little puddy, little paint, made this book what it aint....its just a part of a kit, that i know will be a big hit. .im not a fan of less is more, so when you get this you will know who its for. 
happy hauntings,
from your reaper


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hahaha this reminds me of a story, ill tell you the postal will in some circumstances not touch some things...back in the antrax scare i happened to order some velvet from overseas off ebay...didnt look where it was coming from, it came from afganistan...they ship in sewed fabric bags..had the doorbell ring and my husband yells for me to come downstairs to the driveway..theres the mail man and this package on the driveway and my husband asking me did i order this...yep...and???? they were curious to what was in it...mailman told me they xrayed it etc etc...i was hysterical....omg...its fabric for a costume i was making, i got a lecture on looking where i was ordering from all afternoon......................right. i like the bull semen idea...



moonwitchkitty said:


> Dear Victim
> 
> the crabby postal lady has received your boxes, (reluctantly) and they are headed your way.
> Almost wrote that it contained Bull Semen,ect to keep them from smashing the boxes to there hearts delight. Dont know why i keep going through the postal service i have better luck with UPS..
> last reaper i had to mark out most of the goodies i placed on the box, so these two have the minimum decorations on it. hope you enjoy it should arrive on Tuesday. I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> View attachment 220649
> 
> 
> What's inside this lovely box and more importantly, who is getting it tomorrow??


Not me, unfortunately  Our Canadian postal service doesn't work on weekends!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope it's me! Nice!



Phantasm said:


> View attachment 220649
> 
> 
> What's inside this lovely box and more importantly, who is getting it tomorrow??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some Awsome teasser picks excited I still get to be reaped Sunday I will be back home yaaa


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see who it was! I'm on the hunt for a box and will be sending mine out today or Monday. Could've sent it Wednesday for all the progress I've made..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful case Phantasm. Screamqueen your poems are wonderful.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I get so excited every time someone posts!!!

Trying to get my victims box out Monday.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll probably be sending mine out this coming Thursday at the latest. I had a lot of fun picking and choosing what to send!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I"m just about ready to send. Victim, you've been a bit of a challenge, but I hope I picked things that you find useful and/or fun.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I AM DONE DEAR VICTIM!!!!

Whew! Now, tomorrow will be wrapping everything up... And seeing if this is going to be one box, or two!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, everyone is shipping or very close! Sweet! Can't wait to see all the pics. 

And now a personal note to my victim. I know when I'm shipping but I'm not telling.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> I AM DONE DEAR VICTIM!!!!
> 
> Whew! Now, tomorrow will be wrapping everything up... And seeing if this is going to be one box, or two!


Box hunting is the worst!! I decided that I need two large boxes.. And have only found one..!

The hunt must continue tomorrow... We're camping tonight!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

OK my victim should have gotten their gifts yesterday, but I haven't heard anything yet…


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It wasn't me...
I'd have said.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

it was not me i am home nothing here


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

It wasn't me either.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

I MISSED IT!! I cannot believe how fast this Halloween season has crept up on us. I'm pissed that I missed the opportunity to reap someone, but I CAN'T wait to see what everyone is getting!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> I MISSED IT!! I cannot believe how fast this Halloween season has crept up on us. I'm pissed that I missed the opportunity to reap someone, but I CAN'T wait to see what everyone is getting!!


look for marry reaper in the next few months


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


>


That is the most perfectly packed box I have ever seen....


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> That is the most perfectly packed box I have ever seen....



Is that a good thing?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, StanFam3; you're setting the bar awfully high for us first-time reapers!
I hope my victim isn't expecting something that looks that nice!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, StanFam3; you're setting the bar awfully high for us first-time reapers!
> I hope my victim isn't expecting something that looks that nice!


That's what I'm sayin'!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, StanFam3; you're setting the bar awfully high for us first-time reapers!
> I hope my victim isn't expecting something that looks that nice!


I too am a first time reaper. 

I just wrapped everything up to make it more special. I'm an Aries. We like to go all out. LOL


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a notification in my mailbox that i have two packages in the office. Unfortunately, i didn't check my mail until after 4pm on Saturday and the office was already closed. And they are closed Sunday's as well. So i will try and get up there early tomorrow. One of my tags said "Boo?". I'm assuming the mailman is like wtf..lol So idk for sure if I've been reaped but I'm super excited to find out


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like a reaping is coming!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear victim... Miles has inspected your packages and has deemed it ready to ship!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Snickers said:


> Dear victim... Miles has inspected your packages and has deemed it ready to ship!
> View attachment 221293


Precious! My three have been very curious about my victim's box too.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I just calculated shipping... HOLY COW!! Guess next time I'll have to think about how much it'll cost to ship two boxes that could fit my kids! Off to the UPS store now..!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> I just calculated shipping... HOLY COW!! Guess next time I'll have to think about how much it'll cost to ship two boxes that could fit my kids! Off to the UPS store now..!


I've got to figure that out too! LOLOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to that aspect (shipping cost). It's fun picking out or making stuff you think your victim will like, so it's easier to ignore the cost. Shipping is just a boring necessity.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, I'm not looking forward to that aspect (shipping cost). It's fun picking out or making stuff you think your victim will like, so it's easier to ignore the cost. Shipping is just a boring necessity.


Well, I've known all along that making a huge project for my victim was going to cost a lot in shipping… I just didn't realize how much! Maybe, since I have a package that can ship my kids… I can just ship them my kids! They are scary enough.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I apologize in advance for the scare my reaper will get when mailing mine! Canada Post always charges a fortune, so I'm used to it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Got it sent off with an additional package for less than I expected - pleasant surprise! My victim will be reaped *very* soon..!

I'm leaving for vacation on Wednesday night, so if my package comes while I'm gone, my husband will keep it safe for me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> ...Maybe, since I have a package that can ship my kids… I can just ship them my kids! They are scary enough.


lol! I better be careful not to smart off on that, just on the off chance that I'd be your victim!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> lol! I better be careful not to smart off on that, just on the off chance that I'd be your victim!


It is shipped and I can NOT afford to do that again, so you are free to smart off all ya want.. Kid-shipping is not an option right now...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Working on my victims container tonight. Mhaha but it is a secret and I will never tell what kind of container!!!!! This is quite a bit different for me and I am looking for something to make it more special. Soon victim. Soon.

I am actually also helping texaslucky with one of her things for her victim. She, Richy and Audree are coming on Friday for her daddy's birthday. They are coming in just for the day so that we can go out to eat and she can pick up this item and the props that we are sending home with her for her first Halloween Boo Bash. I have to say this item is a challenge for me. I should have declined, but am switching gears and will get'er done even if not the way I thought.


You know we will do anything for our kids and our victims!!! LOL---or our kid's victim's in this case.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I came home to a wonderful reap tonight (o.k. technically yesterday now that it is 5 minutes after midnight. The U.S. Cellular online album page won't load for me to grab the pictures that I took, so it will probably be later that I get them posted. My Reaper was Silver Lady who did a wonderful job and hand made all of my gifts. The first thing I discovered was a dragon's egg. There is also an altered book on dragons with a dragon's eye on the cover. She also made a stack of three books with a drippy tea light candle on top. Silver Lady made a funny/scary apple with pointed teeth & a long tongue hanging out. Finally, there are two wands (one with a little bling & one without) and two pens that have the same look as the wands. All of it is fantastic and I hope that the pictures I took show the detail of the textures on everything.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Candy Creature that sounds great. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> You can run, sweet victim, but you can't hide...


AbsyntheMinded, you had me fooled. I was convinced that I was going to be your "sweet victim", but I received a fabulous reap today from Silver Lady so someone else is your sweet victim. My suspicions about who might be my Reaper were correct in the 1st Reaper & wrong in the 2nd. Wonder how many others have guessed right or wrong.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Feeling a little lost now that my package is on its way... Guess that means I have to finish putting up decorations and clean my house and stuff. Everything I've been dreading.. This reaping business really *is* scary..!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Wonder how many others have guessed right or wrong.


My daughter and I are guessing different people, but I think we're both wrong... will definitely have to update everyone if she *wins*.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

SO... My victim's reap ended up being TWO big boxes.  Just no way to do it in one due to the shape on one item. I've learned a lesson or two this first time around that will help me with future reaps.

Now, gotta take'em to the UPS and get them shipped.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> My daughter and I are guessing different people, but I think we're both wrong... will definitely have to update everyone if she *wins*.


I truly have NO idea who mine will be. I've not really had any hints or feelings.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it will be even more fun to take part in the main reap next year. This has been a blast so far, but with a longer time limit and not quite as close to Halloween deadlines, there will be more opportunity for teasers. I'm looking forward to that


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> I think it will be even more fun to take part in the main reap next year. This has been a blast so far, but with a longer time limit and not quite as close to Halloween deadlines, there will be more opportunity for teasers. I'm looking forward to that


I agree! And the things I've learned this time around will certainly help me then.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Random update: my packages are in two, non-bordering states... Which I find hysterical because they're being shipped to a state bordering mine and were shipped to the same destination from the same origin at the same time... UPS is pulling a USPS.. At least they're both "on time"..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Random update: my packages are in two, non-bordering states... Which I find hysterical because they're being shipped to a state bordering mine and were shipped to the same destination from the same origin at the same time... UPS is pulling a USPS.. At least they're both "on time"..


Ah, the mysteries of package dispersal!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I think it will be even more fun to take part in the main reap next year. This has been a blast so far, but with a longer time limit and not quite as close to Halloween deadlines, there will be more opportunity for teasers. I'm looking forward to that


we do reapers all year long merry reapers mini reapers you will have to joing they are a blast too. even did a valintine reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The next one is called the merry reaper,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never done the Merry Reaper, but have done all the others this year since January, so I must make it a full sweep and join it. Wish I would have picked up an Oogie Boogie. Still have not seen the movie, but this is growing on me for my Witchy Year Round Halloween Room.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

merry reaper, ok just got to ask the obvious.... is the theme "nightmare before christmas"? lol...........soooooooooooo, do you do it still halloween style?


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

To my victim: Your special package is taped up tight sitting in my car waiting to take flight. Tomorrow's the day, the wait nearly over, It's on it's way....South


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

To *my* victim: Good things come to those who wait. I had good intentions of shipping on Monday, but I found another thing I think you' like, and I'm waiting for delivery. If it's not here by the 10th, I'll send the rest and ship it separately later.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Victim, I have been busy working on lots of nightmares for you. It has once again become a family affair. Last reap the whole family helped with ideas and doing things. This one is the same, but is even a two state event. We are headed to Texas to my parent's house on Friday to take dad out to lunch for his birthday which is Thursday. I recruited my mom for one project help and she pulled in dad. He thought he was doing something for me---as in for my party. Mom called tonight laughing about it. He was surprised to know it was for me but not FOR me. LOL

I was hoping to mail early, but it will be Friday before it goes out since I have to pick up the other items. I so hope that everything is to your liking. I am working hard on your list which has things that I am not familiar with too much. But, I am having so much fun.

No time for a teaser, but I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm whooped...somebody's got a box packed up nice and tight here to go out tomorrow... surrrreeee hope you like it.... isnt it amazing how long it takes to pack all this up? so i have something to share.................dont ever ever buy that scotch spray glue to use for crafting..........i did, wanted to try it, thought oh how cool is this, quick, fast drying........oh nay nay.......i got that mess everywhere, my hair, had to redo my nails, was on my skin for three days, my clothes...i think the cats sticking to the couch.....doesnt stick where you want it, stains, its like playing with doubled sided fly paper or a sticky mouse trap pad.........and you get high breathing it... guess i am old school, pass the tacky glue...


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear Victim,
Your package is on the way. It should arrive by Thursday, but the identity of your reaper will remain a mystery because I forgot to include a note. D'oh!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I am sorry I have not been around lately. I have been falling apart and dealing with EVERYTHING. Son's band, work, school, homework, Halloween, Southside Haunted house, health issues, implant aid broke, baby shower, Home..... etc etc. I am wondering if I am getting stress out. My victim, you should be getting a package soon. I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No whining, I am sorry to hear about your hearing implant breaking. Sounds like you are very busy and I definitely understand the stress of that. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will not have time to do the merry reaper, and probably any during the "winter" months. Just too much to on my plate. With our daughter getting married in May, I have to find a Royal Blue Formal (I hate shopping for clothes for me) also having Thanksgiving & Christmas with friends who are more like family, a cruise & of course, design my daughter's wedding cake. Yes, this Mom will be traveling to Ohio to make her daughter's wedding cake.  We may have to drive the truck for that trip! 

NoWhining, hope things take a turn for the better for you. It is hard being stressed at our favorite time of the year.  Hugs.

merry reaper is like other reaps. You go by victim's list. So Words of advice: keep your Halloween crafting stuff accessable if you are planning on taking part in any of the Reapers following Halloween. It is very hard, OK Impossible, to find Halloween stuff for the coming reapers.  So stock up of Halloween stuff and take advantage of the stores clearancing the stuff out!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> To my victim: Your special package is taped up tight sitting in my car waiting to take flight. Tomorrow's the day, the wait nearly over, It's on it's way....South


I'M IN THE SOUTH!!!! Is it coming to mmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?!!!!!!




I'll have to wait and see, you teaser you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> merry reaper, ok just got to ask the obvious.... is the theme "nightmare before christmas"? lol...........soooooooooooo, do you do it still halloween style?


there is list from people just like the reapers now. 
now if you get me it will be night mare before Christmas haha cause that is how i decorate for Christmas. but other wize it is like all other reapers just go by there likes and dislikes they may put Christmas items in there list for this one. 
it is a blast to do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is the link to last years merry reaper the photos are also in same thread maybe start from last page and work back words to see pics of the reaps 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...discussion-thread.html?highlight=merry+reaper


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

going to mail another box. Rescues Reaper "R" US. Got the infor today and out the mail it goes. Beth I will get back with you with the confirmation number later.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> going to mail another box. Rescues Reaper "R" US. Got the infor today and out the mail it goes. Beth I will get back with you with the confirmation number later.


So nice of you!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Victim

Your reap is now officially on the way!! UPS has your two huge boxes. LOL


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> Dear Victim
> 
> Your reap is now officially on the way!! UPS has your two huge boxes. LOL


I hope it's me but either way happy for anyone getting that awesome box in your teaser!!!!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

My victim - Your package will arrive Friday on the truck with the orange and purple letters - Fitting for Halloween don't you think?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Nightlites13 said:


> My victim - Your package will arrive Friday on the truck with the orange and purple letters - Fitting for Halloween don't you think?


Love it! Very appropriate..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out for any and all delivery trucks


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any and all delivery trucks


Am I the only one who hasn't been reaped yet, who now feels like a delivery truck stalker??!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't been reaped yet, who now feels like a delivery truck stalker??!!!!


I think only 5-6 people have been reaped. Luckily I was never expecting to be reaped before going on vacation, so it's a little easier for me... But I keep stalking my tracking numbers hoping that things go faster than they're supposed to and some miracle will occur, delivering my packages and having my victim post before I go on vacation...

So, in essence, I'm stalking too...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Now I am back to playing the waiting game.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's really only the last couple days that I've even thought about what I might be getting-- looking a people's clues and teasers and thinking, "Nope, that won't be me."
Too bad 
I'm pretty anxious for something to be delivered so I can pass it along. Then I can go ahead and dance up and down in anticipation of something just for me-- without feeling greedy and guilty 

Enjoy your vacation, LadyGoats!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> I think only 5-6 people have been reaped. Luckily I was never expecting to be reaped before going on vacation, so it's a little easier for me... But I keep stalking my tracking numbers hoping that things go faster than they're supposed to and some miracle will occur, delivering my packages and having my victim post before I go on vacation...
> 
> So, in essence, I'm stalking too...


Vacation?!!  This close to Halloween?!! 

Just kidding. Where are you heading to? I went to NYC for two weeks this summer to visit friends. I had a ball!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> It's really only the last couple days that I've even thought about what I might be getting-- looking a people's clues and teasers and thinking, "Nope, that won't be me."
> Too bad
> I'm pretty anxious for something to be delivered so I can pass it along. Then I can go ahead and dance up and down in anticipation of something just for me-- without feeling greedy and guilty
> 
> Enjoy your vacation, LadyGoats!


I'm going to dance around like a silly woman when my box arrives!  The anticipation is so much of the fun!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Enjoy your vacation, LadyGoats!


Thanks! I WILL! At least... I hope I will 



StanFam3 said:


> Vacation?!!  This close to Halloween?!!
> 
> Just kidding. Where are you heading to? I went to NYC for two weeks this summer to visit friends. I had a ball!


Visiting my sister in Reno. We usually get together around Christmas, but it's soooo much cheaper to go now! It's really throwing off my Halloween set-up groove because I don't want to make my husband deal with any issues that may arise, so we've put off putting the big props up... *Sad Face* NYC sounds like much more fun than Reno - HA!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Almost anywhere sounds fun to me. I like where I live, but I love to see new places too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

South, I am in the south, but I have already been Reaped wonderfully! However, my daughter texaslucky is also in the south, just a little north of me in Oklahoma. Yes, I know, her name is texaslucky, but poor thing moved to Oklahoma!!! Maybe one of these is her package. I can't wait for Richy to call or text me that it is there. I hope he contacts me before he does her! LOL He is usually home during the day and she is at work M-F days.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Agreed, I have been focused on my victim and had not really even thought about getting something myself. As you said just the last couple days. This really is fun reading and seeing the pictures and wondering. 


ooojen said:


> It's really only the last couple days that I've even thought about what I might be getting-- looking a people's clues and teasers and thinking, "Nope, that won't be me."
> Too bad
> I'm pretty anxious for something to be delivered so I can pass it along. Then I can go ahead and dance up and down in anticipation of something just for me-- without feeling greedy and guilty
> 
> Enjoy your vacation, LadyGoats!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I"vE BeeN ReApEd!!!!

What a surprise it was finding two lovely boxes at my doorstep today!  My youngest daughter had saw them and said dad you order some more Halloween stuff? I replied nope but I do have an idea where it may be coming from. Lol! So as I stared at the packages all giddy and ready to tear it up, it dawned on me that I have no idea who sent it... Hmmmm... Some investigations are to follow in a few! 

So I opened up the boxes and couldn't believe my eyes! Gift, after gift, after gift, after gift as the cool goodies kept coming! It was very special to me and to see all the hard work and effort my Secret Reaper put into this just leaves me humbled and happy to just be a part of such great peeps here at the HF! A true Thank You is in definite order here.  If I could hug you right now I would!  Anyhow, from the smallest items to the most amazing handmade/hand-drawn items with ever so lovely handwritten child notations and drawing! Oh how it touched my heart. Such an amazing feeling indeed!

Thank you again to my Reaper who-ever you may be! I'll catch up with ya soon! *


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*It is saying my photos are too large...  I give up for tonight as it is getting late.. I'll resize the pics tomorrow and share them with ya'll!  Stay creepy my friends! And THANKS again to my Super Amazing Secret Reaper! *


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ter_ran, I can 'hear" your excitement. Can't wait to see all the goodies.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! Another reaping!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dearest Victim,

I just tracked your boxes. They have now left my state! They are heading your way, more and more, every single day!

Exciting!*


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tracking your package, it's moving south. 2 states down and 2 more to go! Will be there tomorrow so please let us know.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Tracking your package, it's moving south. 2 states down and 2 more to go! Will be there tomorrow so please let us know.


:::::CLAPPINGFORREAPING::::: Even if it's not me, it's exciting to see all these updates!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

are you rescuing for the first reaper or second? thats too bad this happens barring extreme circumstances, so nice of you nowhining.... very nice of all rescuers!



NOWHINING said:


> going to mail another box. Rescues Reaper "R" US. Got the infor today and out the mail it goes. Beth I will get back with you with the confirmation number later.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> are you rescuing for the first reaper or second? thats too bad this happens barring extreme circumstances, so nice of you nowhining.... very nice of all rescuers!


Agreed! We have amazing members here!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

so whats more exciting, waiting for you victim to recieve their package or the anticipation of getting reaped,,, i have to say i am more excited waiting for the reaction right now...lol..........bats are still flying to their new batcave...wont be long victim...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> so whats more exciting, waiting for you victim to recieve their package or the anticipation of getting reaped,,, i have to say i am more excited waiting for the reaction right now...lol..........bats are still flying to their new batcave...wont be long victim...


I think I'm more excited about my victim getting their boxes.... at least at this moment!!!  I've been all nerves and worried over doing enough, everything being right, etc., etc. My hubby was like, "You're nuts! Whoever gets all of this will be thrilled!" So, I'm hoping he's right.

I wish I could have sent the boxes via "broom mail!"


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

I love the witch on the broom. Feeling the same. Can't wait for my victim to receive. 
I hope all is OK with my victim because they have not posted on here since the very beginning.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> I love the witch on the broom. Feeling the same. Can't wait for my victim to receive.
> *I hope all is OK with my victim because they have not posted on here since the very beginning.*


Oh, I hope so too!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Nightlites13 said:


> I love the witch on the broom. Feeling the same. Can't wait for my victim to receive.
> I hope all is OK with my victim because they have not posted on here since the very beginning.


Mine hasn't posted either!
My box will be going out tomorrow! Got a little delayed with being sick!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

2 boxes in transit! Expected arrival October 20! Oh the agony!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The last item for my victim is due to be delivered today. My victim's reap should be in the mail this afternoon or tomorrow morning. (Since tomorrow is the deadline, just as well!) 
So, my dear victim, be on the lookout---


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> The last item for my victim is due to be delivered today. My victim's reap should be in the mail this afternoon or tomorrow morning. (Since tomorrow is the deadline, just as well!)
> So, my dear victim, be on the lookout---
> View attachment 222160


If that pic is of part of your victim's reap, wow! Super cool!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> The last item for my victim is due to be delivered today. My victim's reap should be in the mail this afternoon or tomorrow morning. (Since tomorrow is the deadline, just as well!)
> So, my dear victim, be on the lookout---
> View attachment 222160


The deadline is the 11th, so you can procrastinate a little bit more… Unless I'm your victim… Then get it on its way! ;-)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> The deadline is the 11th, so you can procrastinate a little bit more… Unless I'm your victim… Then get it on its way! ;-)


LOL! Good to know I have an extra day, just in case, but I still want to send as soon as the last item gets to me. (But the longer it takes me, the more stuff I think to include! I found one more item this morning that fit my victim's want list, and it didn't cost me anything, Yay!)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> ter_ran, I can 'hear" your excitement. Can't wait to see all the goodies.


Me, too!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh dear victim I have not forgotten you. My package to you will be flying north and eastish from me. LOL How is that for a clue. Not really sure but in that general direction. Oh, I know, but don't want to give away too much. Bahhhaaaa! I will be shipping tomorrow.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent mine out yesterday! Can't wait for the victim to receive


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Dear victim must say sorry to keep u waiting but hope u enjoy a lil teaser.. main box will be sent late gotta wait until payday and plus having really bad time right now.. and found out today neighbors dogs have destroyed some of my decorations i had out front.... so upseting.....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

spookyone said:


> Dear victim must say sorry to keep u waiting but hope u enjoy a lil teaser.. main box will be sent late gotta wait until payday and plus having really bad time right now.. and found out today neighbors dogs have destroyed some of my decorations i had out front.... so upseting.....


Bummer, sorry to hear about the dogs destroying the props. I would cry. Hope things start lookin' up for ya..!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

spookyone said:


> Dear victim must say sorry to keep u waiting but hope u enjoy a lil teaser.. main box will be sent late gotta wait until payday and plus having really bad time right now.. and found out today neighbors dogs have destroyed some of my decorations i had out front.... so upseting.....


I'm sure whomever your victim is that they will understand!!

Sorry to hear about your decorations,  That stinks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang dogs! Sorry to hear that spookyone! Nice to see you posting. When is the little one due?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Made a list and checking it twice oh, I know who's been naughty or nice. The Secret Reaper knows EVERYTHING!!!!!

Soon it will be coming your way.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> . I hope he contacts me before he does her! .


oh, jeez, PD...there's just some things a mom's not supposed to know. Bwahahahahahah...

well i AM a 'wicked wench'.


----------



## sn00kz (Oct 9, 2014)

ter_ran said:


> *I"vE BeeN ReApEd!!!!
> 
> What a surprise it was finding two lovely boxes at my doorstep today!  My youngest daughter had saw them and said dad you order some more Halloween stuff? I replied nope but I do have an idea where it may be coming from. Lol! So as I stared at the packages all giddy and ready to tear it up, it dawned on me that I have no idea who sent it... Hmmmm... Some investigations are to follow in a few!
> 
> ...


Long time lurker, but your post made me sign up for an account! I'm excited for pictures! I can "hear" your excitement, too!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

So I had hoped to mail much sooner then this, but never fear dear victim, I am mailing your boxes tomorrow 
Hope you like them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still in the crafting mode, got a box that is going in the bigger one to keep it safe ready, and the last 3 crafts half done. 
I have the second person I am doing planned out, need to get it put together...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My box is ready to go! My victim is going to have to forgive the fact that pink tissue paper and the local newpaper were used for packing paper.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> My box is ready to go! My victim is going to have to forgive the fact that pink tissue paper and the local newpaper were used for packing paper.


What's to forgive?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> What's to forgive?


LOL! Well, pink isn't exactly a halloween colour


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

PMTT said:


> LOL! Well, pink isn't exactly a halloween colour


Worse case scenario you can always use it to get a nice fire going this time of year ..lol


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> LOL! Well, pink isn't exactly a halloween colour


Sure it is! Why, it's perfectly frightening!!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Finished packing victim... 
Don't Dismay
The dreary contents will materialize at your haunted abode shortly.... Muahaha


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! You're all awesome!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I'll be a few days late on getting your package mailed.  Have a few things to finish up. On the bright side, I plan to hit a few stores after work tomorrow so I may very well find something else to put in your package.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

and the bats are in the building................................and............we wait............bahahaha


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate that I can't "like" posts from the app, but want to chime in. I think pink paper could be perfect! It's breast cancer awareness month; if the NFL players can wear pink, so can your package ;-)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not home. Soooo, if bats are coming to my house, it'll be a few hours before I know!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My box has gone out. Should be delivered on Tuesday pending any customs issues (hopefully there is none)


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!!! I was Reaped!!! I am currently in Puerto Rico, but my sister brought in the box yesterday for me! I'm flying home tomorrow early morning, can't wait to open it!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! Another reaping!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Puerto Rico sounds fun. I wish I was going some place. Can't wait to see the pics. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Victim's package arrived at 10am today and no word Hope all is well with her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim's Reap is complete. I just need to pack up and get to postal center tomorrow. It is almost time....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

texaslucky - thank you  It was a blast here! But can't wait to go home and finally start decorating! I think the first think I'm going to do when I get back is check out the box my Reaper sent! haha  Super excited!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Victim

I just tracked your two boxes. They are leaving Louisana tonight, continuing on their journey to you. 

I'm anxious and excited for them to make it onto you!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so bummed! My brilliant idea for a homemade gift came out super cute. Until it fell off the dining room table tonight and shattered! I don't have time to make another one so I had to do something else to take it's place. I hope it's dry in the morning to mail but I doubt it will be. Please don't hate me if this does not make it out tomorrow. If it's not ready to go tomorrow I'll do whatever I have to do to get it out Monday. I could kick myself right now I'm just so mad! Ever have one of those days?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I'm so bummed! My brilliant idea for a homemade gift came out super cute. Until it fell off the dining room table tonight and shattered! I don't have time to make another one so I had to do something else to take it's place. I hope it's dry in the morning to mail but I doubt it will be. Please don't hate me if this does not make it out tomorrow. If it's not ready to go tomorrow I'll do whatever I have to do to get it out Monday. I could kick myself right now I'm just so mad! Ever have one of those days?


Awwwww, that stinks!! I'd be so mad at myself too. Actually, I had this happen with my reap... So I do know how it feels.

No worries! I think everyone here understands!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Awww, that sucks! I've had it happen and it a horrible feeling!
I'm sure you're replacement will be just as good!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I'm so bummed! My brilliant idea for a homemade gift came out super cute. Until it fell off the dining room table tonight and shattered! I don't have time to make another one so I had to do something else to take it's place. I hope it's dry in the morning to mail but I doubt it will be. Please don't hate me if this does not make it out tomorrow. If it's not ready to go tomorrow I'll do whatever I have to do to get it out Monday. I could kick myself right now I'm just so mad! Ever have one of those days?


Soooo know how you feel. Sorry :-( did you get any pictures of it before it broke?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I broke a Witch's Ball on the day I was to mail for the last Reap. I was so sad. It was beautiful and I remade about four and none of them did what I wanted and were just okay. So sad. I then had to wait for all the colors to dry and mailed late. Went to mail and sent regular mail instead of Priority by mistake. Dang thing took over a week to arrive. SO, I feel your pain.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My dearest victim, I am sorry to say that I am going to miss today's deadline. However, I should have it in the mail on Monday morning. Life got in the way, but never fear, I have a box full of goodies for you and since I am going to hit some estate sales today, you might just end up with even more stuff. I have a bit of a shopping problem, lucky you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A big sorry to my two victims, I will be late shipping, I hope to have it out Monday


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

No pictures of it sadly. I tried to make one for me and it just didn't come out right.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> My dearest victim, I am sorry to say that I am going to miss today's deadline. However, I should have it in the mail on Monday morning. Life got in the way, but never fear, I have a box full of goodies for you and since I am going to hit some estate sales today, you might just end up with even more stuff. I have a bit of a shopping problem, lucky you


If it's me, I'm more than happy to wait! I would _*love* _estate sale goodies! 

Sorry SpookyBlackKat, I'm sure that's heartbreaking. I'm sure your victim will understand, but I know it's still sad for you. 

I started out with an impressive level of organization. I got on this thing promptly, planned, ordered a few items (in part because my victim's wants were mostly not among things I could find locally), all good. But one item turned out to be out of stock, to ship later, and another gave me about a month range in shipping date, from early Oct to early Nov. I had to find backup items, but it was fun-- plus I can use the late-shipped items myself next year. One replacement item just showed up yesterday, though, and it meant I didn't ship as early as I'd hoped. (I'm still awarding myself brownie points for making the deadline. It's pretty typical of me. Here I am again, running and sliding under the big stone door just before it comes crashing down. Whew, just in the nick of time!)

This morning I packed-- 3 boxes! I've been saving every box I could get my hands on lately, along with bags of bubble wrap. I thought things would be more secure if tightly packed into 3 medium boxes rather than one huge one, and shipping probably wouldn't be significantly more expensive since now _size matters_ to the USPS. (Happy that I can send some of my office-cluttering boxes to the recycling bin now!) I loaded the first 2 boxes in the car, came back for my phone, and forgot the last box! I left it sitting by the front door, and didn't realize it until I got to the PO (over 20 min from home, and only 15 min before they closed.) UGH!

I wanted my victim to get all his/her reap at once rather than have it trickle in, but oh well... I'm not even sure which box has the note identifying me as the reaper. So much for my impressive level of organization! 

The last box will go out Monday. If, by chance, the items I ordered earlier show up today, I'll pop the box open and make room for them too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, even when all boxes ship at the same time, they often arrive at different times. Weird, but true.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several folks have contacted me and said that they will be a little bit late shipping, so if you don't receive your gift right away, be patient, I will be asking for who has not been reaped later in the week, hopefully we don't need rescue reapers


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I shipped today, Holy heck, 50 bucks for shipping was crazy! I probably could have drove it the few states for that price 
Bethene I will get you my tracking info later tonight when I find my purse lol  Hope my victim like their gifts


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The shipping certainly takes a bite, doesn't it? My victim isn't crazy about gore and body parts, but the PO didn't mind taking an arm and a leg!

Printersdevil-- You're absolutely right, of course. There are no guarantees. I did think of writing "1 of 3" and "2 of 3" on the boxes before I turned them over to the PO, but I guess my victim will figure it out sooner or later!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see the new reaps  on Tuesday


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Snap, I forgot that tomorrow is a holiday. My box and texaslucky's is all taped up ready for me to drop off. She was here on Friday and we got everything ready to go and I didn't make it to the little postal place before they closed on Saturday. Both should arrive in just a couple of days though. We have already measured and weighed and Priority shows delivery fast!!! So soon our victims.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dear Victim,

I just tracked your boxes again. They are a loooonnggg way from me now. Seems they are still on schedule for a Tuesday delivery.

*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the second one.



screamqueen2012 said:


> are you rescuing for the first reaper or second? thats too bad this happens barring extreme circumstances, so nice of you nowhining.... very nice of all rescuers!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this rescure reaping is due to a mix up or something that happened. It is so great to have people pick up the one needed.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bethene had a mix up and I came to fix it. Yaa me! LOL!!



printersdevil said:


> I think this rescure reaping is due to a mix up or something that happened. It is so great to have people pick up the one needed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did for sure have a mixup, but we also had a emergency for a reaper who had to drop out at the last minute, but I had Nowhining send the gift any way, plus she generously offered to take one of the left out ones, leaving me with two to reap instead of three.... Several others also were kind enough to offer help, you are all so amazing!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This Forum and entire group is AMAZING and I am so honored to be a part of it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got everything done for victim one, and a box that fits, need to decorate it and find a box for the second victim, and finish what I want for them, seeing as I can't ship tomorrow anyway... Sorry, but it is coming, hope it is worth the wait...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I just got caught up with the thread.. Haunt season takes a big chunk of my time, but my reaper package is all packed and ready to go. Headed to the post tomorrow. I hope you like it, dear victim!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Combatdre said:


> Dear Victim, you said you liked dark and scary...
> 
> .
> View attachment 218470
> ...


This is wickedly amazing!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Well, I just got caught up with the thread.. Haunt season takes a big chunk of my time, but my reaper package is all packed and ready to go. Headed to the post tomorrow. I hope you like it, dear victim!


No post on Columbus day Government holiday which also means the kids will be off until Wed. in our district


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> No post on Columbus day Government holiday which also means the kids will be off until Wed. in our district



The wife is going to print the label tomorrow and take it to the drop at our local post office where larger packages are taken. 
Darn, that it won't go out until Tuesday. Sending priority, so it should be there in 2-3 days. 

Our schools are in session here.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> The wife is going to print the label tomorrow and take it to the drop at our local post office where larger packages are taken.
> Darn, that it won't go out until Tuesday. Sending priority, so it should be there in 2-3 days.
> 
> Our schools are in session here.


Lucky i get to pay extra for Daycare because ours is out Monday and Tuesday is a teachers in-service, we are off tomorrow due to working for Navy defense yay i get to sleep in. But we have to go back to work on Tuesday. Down side the suspense continues for another day


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I work in state government and we don't celebrate Columbus Day! Lol

My replacement gift is done and came out beautifully! I'm so excited about it. If my victim doesn't like it, please send it back because I think it rocks!! Lol!

Everything is packaged with ribbons and bows (I kid you not) and the hunt is on for a new box. My box for my original broken gift won't quite hold everything now. Contemplating mailing in a diaper box..... 

I wish I had taken a picture. Even my creepy crawly has an orange bow around its neck. I hope my victim sees this post otherwise they are going to think I've lost my mind when their box is delivered!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Diaper boxes are the best! I don't miss the diapers but I definitely do the boxes!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am getting so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it bad that this is the first place I look every morning?


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Is it bad that this is the first place I look every morning?


I do the same thing!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anticipation is killing me. Coming up on 72 hours since my victim's reaping arrived 
Hoping to hear soon!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Is it bad that this is the first place I look every morning?


Me too - Every morning....and lunch....and after dinner.....and in between...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Is it bad that this is the first place I look every morning?


I hope not, because it is for me too!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Anticipation is killing me. Coming up on 72 hours since my victim's reaping arrived
> Hoping to hear soon!


Hope you hear today!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nightlites13 said:


> Anticipation is killing me. Coming up on 72 hours since my victim's reaping arrived
> Hoping to hear soon!


Hope u hear something soon too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nightlites13 I remember someone posting about being out of town for a few days and someone else was in Puerto Rico and coming in today. So, it is probably someone tied up with something like that. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just stopping by.....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's definitely a nice courtesy to post here if you haven't been reaped yet and you know you're going to be away from home for a while. It would be really unpleasant to not hear any feedback and not know for sure why. I hope you hear soon, Nightlites13!

My victim's first two boxes are due to arrive Tuesday-- same time I expect to send out the rest. (Still disgusted with myself for forgetting the third box at home when I hit the PO.) Anyway, today UPS brought one of the 2 items that I'd ordered a long time ago and that I'd given up and replace with something else. I don't have another big box to repack. Hmm...


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks ooojen, I was really looking forward to my victim getting their package. I haven't been "victimized" either...LOL and that's exciting to think about also but right now I'm just having to wait.....

The way things usually work out for me I figure I'm one of the lost victim's whose had to have a rescue reaper and now I feel bad about someone doing double duty also. The whole thing's kind of a bummer at this point.



ooojen said:


> It's definitely a nice courtesy to post here if you haven't been reaped yet and you know you're going to be away from home for a while. It would be really unpleasant to not hear any feedback and not know for sure why. I hope you hear soon, Nightlites13!
> 
> My victim's first two boxes are due to arrive Tuesday-- same time I expect to send out the rest. (Still disgusted with myself for forgetting the third box at home when I hit the PO.) Anyway, today UPS brought one of the 2 items that I'd ordered a long time ago and that I'd given up and replace with something else. I don't have another big box to repack. Hmm...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

This past weekend I didn't even think about today being Columbus day. Stupid me. Uggghh I have a long day at work tomorrow and have to go in early. I'm going to try and get my package shipped tomorrow evening, if not I will absolutely positively ship on Wednesday morning! I even made a couple of other items for my victim tonight because I feel so bad. I didn't even get a teaser sent out this time. But I am pretty happy with all of the stuff I found for my victim. I keep looking through all of the bags trying to figure out if there is anything else I should stick in there.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I too was messed up with Columbus Day. I think many of us were!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't give up on your reaper yet, Nightlites13. I'm sure a lot of people haven't gotten their boxes yet, especially with Columbus Day figuring in. I haven't gotten reaped yet, and my victim isn't due to get hers until tomorrow. Plus it seems there are at least a few who are ready to ship, but haven't done it yet. There are probably a lot of reaps yet to be delivered. Maybe tomorrow will be your day!
Also, don't worry about being a burden to a rescue reaper even if you do wind up needing one. It's wonderful of them to do what they do, but they do it voluntarily. Clearly it makes them feel good to make other people's day-- which is sweet all around.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Let's all come in close for a group hug!!! 
((((((((BIGHUGS))))))))))

I think a lot of is could use one right now! 


Everyone will understand. The only ones that worry me are the reapers who seem late in commenting that they've received theirs. Perhaps we may need to make a post count, or length of membership here, or a phone number, as a requirement to participate in these swaps? Dunno, just thinking out loud.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Boxes loaded in the SUV and headed to drop them off!!! That is three total boxes. 2 for texaslucky's victim and one for my victim. Priority Owls take them to their new homes!!!

Then headed to the hospital with my sister for her cataract surgery later today. Long day ahead.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*It's Tuesday.... mail runs again today.

Anyone else anxious? 


Anyone else super excited too? 










Of course, UPS (at least around here) doesn't usually deliver until 6pm or later. 
I wonder if we all put out some "get there quicker" mojo if they'll deliver sooner?







*


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Boxes loaded in the SUV and headed to drop them off!!! That is three total boxes. 2 for texaslucky's victim and one for my victim. Priority Owls take them to their new homes!!!
> 
> Then headed to the hospital with my sister for her cataract surgery later today. Long day ahead.


(((BIGHUGS))) printersdevil!

And "success" juju for your sister's surgery!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been contacted by more folks who are shipping late, so hang in there all.. 
I might change things to a minimum of posts, even though it is not always a guarantee of either a response or a reaping, sometimes it is a long time member who does it, but I think that it is more fun for the person who is stalking if their victims are active..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been contacted by more folks who are shipping late, so hang in there all..
> I might change things to a minimum of posts, even though it is not always a guarantee of either a response or a reaping, sometimes it is a long time member who does it, but I think that it is more fun for the person who is stalking if their victims are active..


I agree and like this idea.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> ... I think that it is more fun for the person who is stalking if their victims are active..


Absolutely! I haven't seen a single post from my victim since the reap started, and it makes me wonder what her level of interest is. I hope all is well with her. From what I've been able to find, I love her style, and I don't want to even suggest one iota of disrespect...but I have had a few little wistful twinges about how cool it would be if she were showing the level of excitement that some of our daily posters on this thread are showing.
With luck, I should hear some feedback soon. What I've sent so far is now out for delivery! Her boxes left our local PO 22 minutes after I brought them in. There might be plenty to criticize about the USPS across the board, but our local postal workers are _wonderful_ and I appreciate their work!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Absolutely! * I haven't seen a single post from my victim since the reap started,* and it makes me wonder what her level of interest is. I hope all is well with her. From what I've been able to find, I love her style, and I don't want to even suggest one iota of disrespect...but I have had a few little wistful twinges about how cool it would be if she were showing the level of excitement that some of our daily posters on this thread are showing.
> With luck, I should hear some feedback soon. What I've sent so far is now out for delivery! Her boxes left our local PO 22 minutes after I brought them in. There might be plenty to criticize about the USPS across the board, but our local postal workers are _wonderful_ and I appreciate their work!


AHHHH, shoot!!!! That counts me out!!!! I was thinking you might be my reaper. Dangit!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

bethene said:


> I have been contacted by more folks who are shipping late, so hang in there all..
> I might change things to a minimum of posts, even though it is not always a guarantee of either a response or a reaping, sometimes it is a long time member who does it, but I think that it is more fun for the person who is stalking if their victims are active..


Yes, I know this is my first but I have really enjoyed following along with everyone that was active and seeing all the great gifts.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im just curious, how many people are due right now...i know our number is alot lower for the total in sr but how many have not been sent out since the due date is over, is it really that high?......i would think this week most would be out and delivered considering shipping time if it went out sat. i actually thought most were going out early and rushed to get mine out cause i knew i didnt have time last week to do it and couldnt tweak a few things due to what was going on here.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

StanFam3 said:


> AHHHH, shoot!!!! That counts me out!!!! I was thinking you might be my reaper. Dangit!


You would make a great victim (lol! That's not something I've ever said to anyone before!) I didn't give away too many hints earlier, but I figured since the boxes are out for delivery, it will be known soon. I certainly hope so, anyway! 
I understand how family emergencies and such can happen, but short of emergencies, I don't understand failing to give prompt acknowledgement when a reap comes in, even if pictures have to wait.

By the way, StanFam, I haven't made my scarecrow's left hand yet, just in case he needs his fingers curled around that distressed lantern...


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

ooojen said:


> Absolutely! I haven't seen a single post from my victim since the reap started, and it makes me wonder what her level of interest is. I hope all is well with her.


Same for me, Not a single post and I realize they don't have to but it would be more fun. Certainly expected something after receiving their package. I do hope she is OK.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

ooojen said:


> By the way, StanFam, I haven't made my scarecrow's left hand yet, just in case he needs his fingers curled around that distressed lantern...


LOL......
Ya, StanFam, I have a nice shepherds hook in my graveyard that would just love that awesome lantern!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Columbus day is sure messing me up, My package I sent on saturday is still just sitting there, 
ugghhh, Get a move on people Ive got someone waiting on that stuff


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have shipped my reap. 

And I'm waiting on being reaped.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The day has finally arrived. Tracking shows my victim's packages are out for delivery! 

I haven't been reaped yet, either. When my package does get here, I'll post that it was received but delay pics probably until the next day. My son wants to watch me open my box. He happens to be in the hospital again so, the box will go with me to the hospital unopened and I'll take pictures there. 

So excited about all of the reapings. I've little time to post being at the hospital but I'm reading and watching and love everything!

~Happy Haunting, everyone!~


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ooojen said:


> You would make a great victim (lol! That's not something I've ever said to anyone before!) I didn't give away too many hints earlier, but I figured since the boxes are out for delivery, it will be known soon. I certainly hope so, anyway!
> I understand how family emergencies and such can happen, but short of emergencies, I don't understand failing to give prompt acknowledgement when a reap comes in, even if pictures have to wait.
> 
> By the way, StanFam, I haven't made my scarecrow's left hand yet, just in case he needs his fingers curled around that distressed lantern...


Thanks ooojen! 


And I just give many hints about my victim... As I'm pretty sure they've been creeping around and snooping!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> LOL......
> Ya, StanFam, I have a nice shepherds hook in my graveyard that would just love that awesome lantern!


Oh? That does sound like a nice location.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine hasn't posted at all either since this all started....weird.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> Mine hasn't posted at all either since this all started....weird.


Damn.  See... These are the ones that worry me. 

Let's keep positive thoughts for a great outcome!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Damn.  See... These are the ones that worry me.
> 
> Let's keep positive thoughts for a great outcome!


I like positive thoughts..!

HI Y'ALL! Vacation's over..

Got home and now there's nothing to distract me... Waiting to be reaped!!

My daughter's guess on our reaper turned out to be way off (not surprised), but I'm waiting to see if 


AS I FRICKIN TYPED THIS MY PACKAGE CAME! Holy cow, I'll be back!!!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> I like positive thoughts..!
> 
> HI Y'ALL! Vacation's over..
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The witch and I are now officially stalking our package delivery people. I hope there are reaps today and that more pictures are posted. We really enjoy seeing all the fun and spooky items everyone receives. I haven't posted as much as I used to due to time constraints but we do check in often even if we just have time to check this thread. Sometimes people don't post because there are a lot on their plates outside their control. 

However, I know that in our case, the forum is a priceless source of encouragement and a morale booster that just isn't available any where else. So I want to thank all the members who post often, you guys are wonderful and I'm grateful for, and to, you. Reading this forum has gotten me through some tough periods. And for those who don't post very much, keep coming back and enjoy this place of wonderfully haunting people, a respite in an otherwise seemingly insane and harsh world.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine says expected delivery today and its in the state it needs to be in 

Hopefully, they post that they received it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

and what state would that be...lol



PMTT said:


> Mine says expected delivery today and its in the state it needs to be in
> 
> Hopefully, they post that they received it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, that was epic (the gifts *and* the mess!!)! WE LOVE IT!! Thank you, StanFam3!!!!!!!! Gonna try to reclaim my living room and then will post pictures..! I'm so giddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> and what state would that be...lol


One with a letter n in it


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

ladygoats said:


> okay, that was epic (the gifts *and* the mess!!)! We love it!! Thank you, stanfam3!!!!!!!! Gonna try to reclaim my living room and then will post pictures..! I'm so giddy!!!!!!!!!


yay!!!!!



Did you guess me???


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok stanfam3, give it up, where are you getting all these cute gifs? im loving them... 




StanFam3 said:


>


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

So I'm at work - No really i'm sure posting on here could be considered part of my job somehow - and I can check in at home through security cameras. Mostly like to be able to make sure my special needs son gets home OK and that my Mom is there when he does. Gives some peace of mind since I work so far away...

Anyways, I can see that there is a very large box left on my porch. I'm a little excited but it could also be dog food from Amazon....LOL

OK hard to say. Amazon still says the dogfood is "out for delivery" and they are usually pretty up to date from UPS. I hope so because not expecting anything else. If it is from a Reaper I will be sure to post pics but I won't get home until very late tonight.

Thanks everyone for all your comments, pictures and stories. It is appreciated.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

PMTT said:


> One with a letter n in it


oh zat so....ah ha...hey i am in the running then...lol


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok stanfam3, give it up, where are you getting all these cute gifs? im loving them...


I have a collection of them! It's from being a long time Internet geek.  Glad you like them!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh zat so....ah ha...hey i am in the running then...lol


I guess you'll know today


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

PMTT said:


> One with a letter n in it


There's an n in my states name


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyGoats said:


> Okay, that was epic (the gifts *and* the mess!!)! WE LOVE IT!! Thank you, StanFam3!!!!!!!! Gonna try to reclaim my living room and then will post pictures..! I'm so giddy!!!!!!!!!


Well I guess Hell's Armpit gets that awesome lamp - Congrats. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Delivered.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Well I guess Hell's Armpit gets that awesome lamp - Congrats. Can't wait to see pictures


Hell's Armpit??


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

PMTT said:


> Delivered.



Ohhhhh.... Exciting!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> Hell's Armpit??


That's her listed location..LOL
I wasn't being mean or anything


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> That's her listed location..LOL
> I wasn't being mean or anything



LMAO!!! Geez, I'm sllloooowww today.

Actually, I'm just rally excited to get her feedback. I've been SO stoked about the reaping!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> LMAO!!! Geez, I'm sllloooowww today.
> 
> Actually, I'm just rally excited to get her feedback. If been SO stoked about the reaping!


That is great. Happy for you. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> That is great. Happy for you. Can't wait to see the pictures.


I'm a ball of nerves waiting for her to post again. 

I even cleaned my glass top stove while waiting!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Okay, that was epic (the gifts *and* the mess!!)! WE LOVE IT!! Thank you, StanFam3!!!!!!!! Gonna try to reclaim my living room and then will post pictures..! I'm so giddy!!!!!!!!!


Yay, one more received! Looking forward to pictures! ...and I don't even begrudge you "my" lantern -- lol!
Your post made me think-- I wouldn't have anywhere uncluttered enough to take pictures right now, either. (Not that I need to yet...)


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

stanfam3 said:


> i even cleaned my glass top stove while waiting!!! :d


lmao.........


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> I'm a ball of nerves waiting for her to post again.
> 
> I even cleaned my glass top stove while waiting!!!


Hilarious! I sure wish you'd come clean my glass top, too!

I know what you mean about being a ball of nerves. My victim is a long time member and the Queen of crafting and repurposing. Plus, her SR 1 gift was pure awesomeness. When I was assigned my victim, I think I cried  How the hell do you come up with a great reaping for someone who can make anything she wants herself and has already created so many things this year already! Anyway, I took a few days to ponder and come up with a plan and designs that I was happy enough with. Now the hard part is waiting to see if I pulled it off or not!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nightlites13 said:


> Anyways, I can see that there is a very large box left on my porch. I'm a little excited but it could also be dog food from Amazon....LOL


So it was dogfood


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Nightlites13 said:


> So it was dogfood


That... is a major bummer...!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> So it was dogfood


UGH! Stupid dogs needing food and stuff. Humph! 


LOLOLOLOL  No box at my house today either.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

shadowwalker said:


> ...How the hell do you come up with a great reaping for someone who can make anything she wants herself and has already created so many things this year already! Anyway, I took a few days to ponder and come up with a plan and designs that I was happy enough with. Now the hard part is waiting to see if I pulled it off or not!


One thing to keep in mind is that even when somebody is awesome at creating, they still might be blown away by somebody else's personal style. I'm a darned respectable amateur pastry chef, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy sampling someone else's desserts. (Yes, the Queen of Inappropriately-Euphemistic-Sounding Analogies! Perhaps I should instead have mentioned how Picasso hugely admired El Greco!) The point is, you'll have your own perspective, which will be fresh to her, and almost certainly appreciated 

Well, at least _somebody_ will be happy that it's dog food, Nightlites.

I tracked my victim's shipment (every couple hours today...) and it has been "out for delivery" since about 9 this morning. It's after 5 pm in her time zone now, and it's still not confirmed delivered, which is odd. I sent box #3 to the PO with DH, since he was going anyway.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Shadowwalker, sorry to hear that your son is in the hospital. Godspeed! I hope your package will help brighten his stay!


It is so exciting to me to "hear and feel" all the hype on the boards. I agree that people should post during this time. It is not fun to have no interaction. Some are not interested in posting as much as some of us do, but when playing Reaper and Victim, it should be a given to post something meaningful (not just hi I am posting to get my post in) at least weekly---IMHO.

I don't post a whole lot, but do try to let my Reaper no that I am interested. I can't wait for my victim to get this one. It is coming. Mom dropped it off this morning. Shipping is in two boxes and from what she just told me one is USPS and one is UPS. I asked what the heck, but she said it was due to price being significantly higher on the second one after the first was already logged in at the postal center store. So, you have two carriers coming your way Victim. Wish I could control which gets there first!!!

I am so excited waiting on my Reap, too. Will be watching closely for the mailperson, brown or blue and white truck! I told Richy that he better call me immediately when it arrives.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

texaslucky said:


> So, you have two carriers coming your way Victim. Wish I could control which gets there first!!!


In case it's one of us who's reading the thread, and in case that person has amazing self-control, which one would you rather have your victim open first?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry for the two carriers--texaslucky and vic. We had already repackaged the big one because the price was like $80 due to the size!! Hubby had it really protected and in a large flat container with heavy packing boxes around it. So, it was trimmed down to more size and brought the price down a lot. I was surprised that the two carriers were so different in price. Both are on the way. I will send bethene the tracking numbers.

To my victim---yours was also picked up by Owl Priority Post. So it is winging its way toward you. Watch for it soon.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, according to USPS tracking, my victim got her delivery.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hooo another Reap. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's Wednesday..... will there be a reaping today????!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes ;-) more like... A supplemental reap...


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Is anyone else obsessively checking their front doors for boxes? I am trying to be patient, but with our Halloween party coming up on Saturday, I am really hoping to be reaped in the next few days. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Phantasm said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking their front doors for boxes? I am trying to be patient, but with our Halloween party coming up on Saturday, I am really hoping to be reaped in the next few days. The anticipation is killing me!


Every time I hear a truck!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking their front doors for boxes? I am trying to be patient, but with our Halloween party coming up on Saturday, I am really hoping to be reaped in the next few days. The anticipation is killing me!


Nope! Haha. I got the best reap EVER yesterday. Now I'm obsessively checking HF to see what everyone else is getting


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

(And maybe my victim will decide to post pictures, eventually...)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Nope! Haha. I got the best reap EVER yesterday. Now I'm obsessively checking HF to see what everyone else is getting


Makes me happy!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

make sure they got it and it wasnt delivered to a wrong address... i have a neighbor who we get each others stuff, same number but different street name in our neighborhood............she never tells me she has it, shes a ding dong....i have to go searching........and hope her kids havent torn into it.



LadyGoats said:


> (And maybe my victim will decide to post pictures, eventually...)


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Phantasm said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking their front doors for boxes? I am trying to be patient, but with our Halloween party coming up on Saturday, I am really hoping to be reaped in the next few days. The anticipation is killing me!


Oh, I hope your box arrives soon. Hopefully your reaper is aware of your party date and it will arrive just on time! I haven't been reaped yet, either. But I can wait.

My victim was Dawnski. In her likes and dislikes list she mentioned her 1930's haunted hotel party theme but not the date of the party. I already knew from reading her 2014 haunted hotel party thread that she had to change party dates. Her original date was the 25th but later in the thread she mentioned having to change it to the 18th to accommodate her husbands work schedule, I believe. You can learn a lot from stalking if your victim is a regular poster. 

I was determined to ship far enough ahead of deadline to ensure that even a lengthy shipping time would have my package arrive before her party. Considering that the handmade items were designed specifically for her haunted hotel party and would be _useless_ if received after the 18th, I actually stressed over that a LOT!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> (And maybe my victim will decide to post pictures, eventually...)


This makes me really sad when a reap doesn't get the credit it deserves. Has your victim posted that they received it?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been reaped!! Just about to post pictures as I know it sucks to wait when you know its been delivered.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay! Looking forward to more pictures! As long as you acknowledged you got it, and that pictures are on the way, I'm sure your reaper will be able to wait


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Is anyone else obsessively checking their front doors for boxes? I am trying to be patient, but with our Halloween party coming up on Saturday, I am really hoping to be reaped in the next few days. The anticipation is killing me!


you and me both


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> make sure they got it and it wasnt delivered to a wrong address... i have a neighbor who we get each others stuff, same number but different street name in our neighborhood............she never tells me she has it, shes a ding dong....i have to go searching........and hope her kids havent torn into it.





shadowwalker said:


> This makes me really sad when a reap doesn't get the credit it deserves. Has your victim posted that they received it?


Victim posted that they got it and that they would post pictures.... And then haven't even logged in in over a week... 

I know things come up, so I'm trying to excitedly anticipate them posting instead of thinking negatively (but the thought that they probably just didn't like it keeps creeping in... And then I realize that it was fabulous and impossible that they not like it! HA!!!).


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Your package is on its way, my dear sweet victim - I mailed it yesterday, actually, but I wasn't able to post about it till today...

Start stalking the mailtrucks....

Soon, my victim.....soon.....



(now to wait with bated breath, nerves on edge, hoping they will actually like it!)


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

My victim from the first reaper took over a week to tell me the gift was received an promised pictures, but never did. They are on here at least once a day. Its been well over a month =(


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Halloween_Queen said:


> My victim from the first reaper took over a week to tell me the gift was received an promised pictures, but never did. They are on here at least once a day. Its been well over a month =(


Oh, that's sad.  Have you sent them a private msg?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Your package is on its way, my dear sweet victim - I mailed it yesterday, actually, but I wasn't able to post about it till today...
> 
> Start stalking the mailtrucks....
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Another reap to happen soon!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The mail man is starting to give me funny looks, maybe because my face is squished up against the glass every time he comes around.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Halloween_Queen said:


> My victim from the first reaper took over a week to tell me the gift was received an promised pictures, but never did. They are on here at least once a day. Its been well over a month =(


If they received it and it has been a week (or more) without pictures, I think the reaper should post pictures of what he or she sent! Then we get to see it, and the reaper gets at least *some* feedback, even if it's not from the victim.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol-- Moonwitchkitty, that's great!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> The mail man is starting to give me funny looks, maybe because my face is squished up against the glass every time he comes around.<snip>


LMAO!!!!!! Yeah, I'm pretty sure my postal lady and the UPS drivers feel the same way!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Me too. Hoping she likes it OK.


LadyGoats said:


> (And maybe my victim will decide to post pictures, eventually...)


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My reap was mailed today. With my first gift getting broken, Columbus Day, a tornado and now a car accident--it's been a hell of a week. Delivery is this Friday! 

I've not been reaped either. I hold my breath everyday when I check the door but nothing so far! 

My victim has received one teaser already... Here is another. If I do say so myself, your box is quite fetching. Here is a peek at the top. It is quite haunting!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> (And maybe my victim will decide to post pictures, eventually...)


*Well, well, now... The Reaper has spoken!..  Yes they are coming but its been such a crazy and very turbulant week for my family.. I did however just re-size my photos tonight and will add them shortly. Much love for all my goodies received LadyGoats. Hells Armpit is right! It is one hot mess in AZ during summer.. 

As for my reaper, I cannot say anything greater than her just flat out being AmAzInG!!! Not only did she go far and beyond out of her way to make/tailor my gifts to my haunt's theme, she even sent another package for the kids! Just simply outstanding! 

The girls said thank you as well Lady Goats! They shall be making a few goodies prior to the big night. Looking forward to having a few great treats. Okay, now to add a few pics... *


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*

Here are a few more! What a great pleasure it has been to be reaped by LadyGoats! She has mad skills! Her kids even got in the mix which made it even more special! Love it all! *


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, great stuff! I love coat of arms, and the...coats of literal arms! Cool skulls-- great reap all around!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Now here is the icing on the Cake... Not only did my Secret Reaper(LadyGoats) start off with some haunted serial killer type Letters from all over the place.. then sent me the wonderful SR Gifts... Now she sent these goodies in another package for my kids!... What an amazing Reaper right? Just left me speechless and feeling amazing that this world has such beautiful people still that love to give from the heart! I love that! 

It is why I only visit and partake in this Forum which I proudly call my online haunted home and am so proud of this HF family! Such a grand community. CHEERS to you all! *


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ter_ran said:


> View attachment 223733
> *
> 
> Here are a few more! What a great pleasure it has been to be reaped by LadyGoats! She has mad skills! Her kids even got in the mix which made it even more special! Love it all! *


You figured me out!!!! The arms are supposed to hold the lanterns 









But did one break?!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*It did break but no worries! I am the king of fixationabilityisms....  It shall be repaired in no time! *


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

That. Is. Cool.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*So I am sooooooo GUILTY of being behind for my Victims package shipment... My work hours are the same as the USPS business hours.. This has been an issue for me and I now must take a half day(paid of course) Friday to run all my errands.. Please forgive me but I assure you it will be a great delivery indeed! So if you have not been reaped yet... Maybe it will be you reading right now?.. Or even possibly you checking that front door for a package everyday?.. Possibly one whom may not have no idea nor clue what is going on?...  Lol!

Anyhow, my sincerest apologies for the shipping delays and hope you like it when it arrives! Stay creepy my peeps! *


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

ooojen said:


> If they received it and it has been a week (or more) without pictures, I think the reaper should post pictures of what he or she sent! Then we get to see it, and the reaper gets at least *some* feedback, even if it's not from the victim.


I know how you feel. My very first reap was the same way...the person never thanked me or even acknowledged that they received the gifts....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it's very unlikely to be me (rather different want lists, I think), and I'm not getting SpookyBlackCat's (no teaser). Apparently I'm not getting any of those mailed on Sat, or it would probably be here by now...in fact, any time there's the least little hint given, then I know it's not me. I don't' live south of anyone but Canadians (unless there are Alaskan reapers.) I don't have a witch area. The possibilities are narrowing down!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

mb24 said:


> I know how you feel. My very first reap was the same way...the person never thanked me or even acknowledged that they received the gifts....


That's really awful.
I should mention my own victim made a very nice post acknowledging her 2/3 reap. I'm just feeling for the reapers who don't get recognized. It would be nice if they shared pictures with the rest of us.
To be honest, I'd rather not get reaped than not get acknowledged *at all*. (Ego over greed? lol!) But that doesn't mean I'm not anxiously watching for the mail carrier and the UPS truck!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well post away what you sent ladygoats, i want to see....

.


LadyGoats said:


> Victim posted that they got it and that they would post pictures.... And then haven't even logged in in over a week...
> 
> I know things come up, so I'm trying to excitedly anticipate them posting instead of thinking negatively (but the thought that they probably just didn't like it keeps creeping in... And then I realize that it was fabulous and impossible that they not like it! HA!!!).


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

now see ooojen thats a symptom, do you like to cook and feed people too? i thinking being a reaper is like that, i LOVE to cook and feed folks, i'll stand back and not eat a thing, and can cook for three or thirty its the same to me....yes i am a southern..lol i have just loved making things for my victims and waiting and watching...i had so much fun the first reaper, i forgot i was a victim too...lol its lovely!



ooojen said:


> I think it's very unlikely to be me (rather different want lists, I think), and I'm not getting SpookyBlackCat's (no teaser). Apparently I'm not getting any of those mailed on Sat, or it would probably be here by now...in fact, any time there's the least little hint given, then I know it's not me. I don't' live south of anyone but Canadians (unless there are Alaskan reapers.) I don't have a witch area. The possibilities are narrowing down!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ter_ran said:


> *It did break but no worries! I am the king of fixationabilityisms....  It shall be repaired in no time! *


Oh, in glad to hear it. Okay, you made my night!! Thank you for posting!!!!!' 

I really hope your kids liked their package (had no way of knowing how many you have/ages to get specific gifts without asking you, but didn't want to give away my identity - btw, what did give it away?!?).

Now that you posted (and know that it's me), I have a lot of back story. Initially I wasn't sure if I was going to let you know who I was, or not, so I posted teasers. Then I realized I wanted to *really* tease, so I mailed sealed/addressed/stamped letters inside of letters to my friends around the country and asked them to drop them in a mailbox to you to throw off the scent (should've been one from SoCal, FL, RI and NV).

While waiting for those to get to you, I got to work on gifts! It was so hard trying to figure out what the heck I was gonna do! I loved your list, but I was looosssssttt... After going through your albums, I decided to hone in on the medieval and made the axes out of foam









And had my 8-year-old sand/stain the shield 

















Then the lantern holding arms... Those were on my fence last year, but after moving the fence to the front of the house, there was nowhere safe to put them. I knew they'd go to a good home, so I decided to bestow them unto you. But! They needed something. So, I cut another shield shape, routed the edges and attached them to it. 









They were obviously whole when that happened 

Then we got a little obsessive with skulls... 

Sorry!!

My daughter did *not* like your list, by the way, and asked me repeatedly why you don't like anything appealing or that I would want to share with my kids, so she had the idea to do something over-the-top cutesy. I think she was trying to force you to like cute. She did the sign asking if you were ready for CUTE and I thought it'd be a good way to tease you before you started opening stuff. 

I'm obvs a really nice person 0

And! I realized that my inner-blogger is coming out when I should really just say....

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!!! I really hope everyone liked the gifts!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh wow way cool love your gifts, love the arms neat neat!!! what a great reaper you have!!


ter_ran said:


> View attachment 223733
> *
> 
> Here are a few more! What a great pleasure it has been to be reaped by LadyGoats! She has mad skills! Her kids even got in the mix which made it even more special! Love it all! *


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> well post away what you sent ladygoats, i want to see....
> 
> .


My victim posted!! I almost ruined date night checking the forum and responding. Soo exciting to see that it didn't all end up in the trash - LOL!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

LOVE THIS, awesome idea! and the axes...



LadyGoats said:


> You figured me out!!!! The arms are supposed to hold the lanterns
> 
> View attachment 223740
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ive got to get into carving foam....im just impressed as can be....love those axes, had no idea you made them and from foam...great job again!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm thinking it was probably meant to be a teaser (since I already got my gift), but I just recieved this lovely post card in the mail today. The little Halloween critters are all foam/dimensional!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great job, ladygoats!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyGoats...

Now everyone can see why I was SO nervous about being your reaper.

My goodness,,,, what incredible gifts you made!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow LadyGoats, what great foam skills!! Oh, and for future reference, any one wanting to know about kids or pets of their victims can message me and I will ask them for you so you don't have to blow your cover!! 

Several folks have messaged me that they have shipped, so quite a few are floating around the country as we speak. 

Not sure about my gifts, I hope that I did OK.. Feel like I was slacking.. 

Also, don't forget the Merry reaper, I need to check out the dates for last years to figure out sign up dates


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for the merry reaper whoot time to stock up


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent job LadyGoats!
I'm still getting up the nerve to use my router on curved lines! You do wonderful work!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> LadyGoats...
> 
> Now everyone can see why I was SO nervous about being your reaper.
> 
> My goodness,,,, what incredible gifts you made!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!


Oh, please! I still think I got the best reaping so far!!



ooojen said:


> Excellent job LadyGoats!
> I'm still getting up the nerve to use my router on curved lines! You do wonderful work!


It's not much different than straight lines... No need to work up the nerve, just crab a scrap piece of wood and try it!

***

I'm excited for the merry reaper, can't wait to see if it's something that I can participate in (schedule-wise)!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> now see ooojen thats a symptom, do you like to cook and feed people too? i thinking being a reaper is like that, i LOVE to cook and feed folks, i'll stand back and not eat a thing, and can cook for three or thirty its the same to me....yes i am a southern..lol i have just loved making things for my victims and waiting and watching...i had so much fun the first reaper, i forgot i was a victim too...lol its lovely!


Absolutely! (Even if I am a Northerner!) I love to cook! I love hosting parties. In Sept. we host a customer appreciation dinner for 150-200 people (it's informal so we're never sure how many to expect) and I do all the cooking and baking myself-- choice of roasts, several sides, everything from scratch, loads of desserts (pies, cheesecakes, cobblers, tarts, cream puffs...) I love it, and just like you said, I usually don't even think to eat until everything is all over.
But using that analogy, dinner is over and I'm ready to grab a bite myself now


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

ooojen said:


> Absolutely! (Even if I am a Northerner!) choice of roasts, several sides, everything from scratch, loads of desserts (pies, cheesecakes, cobblers, tarts, cream puffs...)


What time should I be there? It sounds delicious and I'm in the North too. It was made to be...LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LOL -- Not again until September, Nightlites13, but you're welcome next weekend for the Halloween party... and/or next July for the intended Pirate/Caribbean themed party  You're even more than welcome to show up a few days ahead and help me prepare. We have a guest room...

Is anyone else looking at really great markdown merchandise and having to fight the urge to buy stuff for future reaps? It's probably not a good idea when you don't have a clue what future victims might want, but it's still very tempting!

LadyGoats-- I think you did amazingly well both as victim and as reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I usually get things any way and keep it in a stash,, sooner or later I get a victim that wants it! 
Just looked up the dates of the merry reaper, now need to look at the calendar and see what looks good for this year...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So is the merry reaper Christmas gifts?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I passed a FedEx truck near my neighborhood earlier today. 

I fought the urge to turn around and follow it to see if it came to my house!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We have a mailbox at the end of the driveway, but when there's a package our mail carrier drives up and leaves it off. He drove up the drive today...and left off a candy mold I'd ordered. I'll get my mind off the reap by molding little brains.

My victim's 3rd box is due to be delivered tomorrow. That went by quickly, which in terms of reapage is good, but in terms of party readiness, not so much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

PMTT said:


> So is the merry reaper Christmas gifts?


it runs just like this one people create a likes and dislikes and if they want Christmas items they can put it. you go by there list to reap them just like you did for this one.  some do Halloween items which how fun is that to get Halloween items for Christmas. So may want ornaments with a Halloween twist its so much fun creating a reaper box for the merry reaper ,


here is last years to get a idea 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...discussion-thread.html?highlight=merry+reaper


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

be cool to do halloween ornaments for the dec craft project n to use for reaper gifts....i do a halloweenish tree in our art room



Saki.Girl said:


> it runs just like this one people create a likes and dislikes and if they want Christmas items they can put it. you go by there list to reap them just like you did for this one.  some do Halloween items which how fun is that to get Halloween items for Christmas. So may want ornaments with a Halloween twist its so much fun creating a reaper box for the merry reaper ,
> 
> 
> here is last years to get a idea
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...discussion-thread.html?highlight=merry+reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It is fun, most do a darker Christmas, or NMBC, some do regular (like me) Christmas, and still others like Halloween gifts, and some a mixture of all....


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

amyml said:


> I'm thinking it was probably meant to be a teaser (since I already got my gift), but I just recieved this lovely post card in the mail today. The little Halloween critters are all foam/dimensional!
> 
> View attachment 223747
> 
> ...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Woohoo my victims box is finally in the right state. Hoping for a delivery tomorrow!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone is getting reaped today! Check your doors!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Another Reaping is coming!!!! Woot!










Who will have the lucky door??


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Victim, 

Expect a surprise on Saturday  I am so sorry for the delay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> be cool to do halloween ornaments for the dec craft project n to use for reaper gifts....i do a halloweenish tree in our art room


fantastic idea I added it to the list


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

StanFam3 said:


> Another Reaping is coming!!!! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those GIF's. You have the most fun and entertaining ones. They make me smile.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Damn, those GIF's. You have the most fun and entertaining ones. They make me smile.


 Thanks! 

I do what I can to bring some smiles!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad to see people are still hanging out here! It would be disappointing if everybody wandered off before I got to share reap pictures


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm glad to see people are still hanging out here! It would be disappointing if everybody wandered off before I got to share reap pictures


Nope, still here!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do what I can to bring some smiles!


This guys expression cracks me up!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It's cool and overcast today, so I think I'll get some more decorating done. Found a good spot, front and [almost] center for my new fave tombstone









But I can't find a spare arm to hold my lantern. The hunt continues..!!

Is everyone else finished decorating?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with PMTT; it looks awesome!
finished decorating? * Finished decorating??* Ha!
I said elsewhere, I'll still be at it when the first guest rings the doorbell. I find more things to do to fill as much time as I have available, so there's never a moment where I feel "done". I'm working toward getting the mess tamed, though.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Stone looks great LadyGoats!!

Not finished here by a lllloooonnngggg shot! Hope to have it set up over the weekend.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

My reaper gift went out late also, should arrive in next day or so. Sorry!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I agree with PMTT; it looks awesome!
> finished decorating? * Finished decorating??* Ha!
> I said elsewhere, I'll still be at it when the first guest rings the doorbell. I find more things to do to fill as much time as I have available, so there's never a moment where I feel "done". I'm working toward getting the mess tamed, though.


I guess that was a silly question  I typically have all of my props up the first week of October, and spend the rest of the time either fiddling or adding random stuff I find to it. But I usually feel good about where I am. This year, thought, October has been busy and crazy!



StanFam3 said:


> Stone looks great LadyGoats!!
> 
> Not finished here by a lllloooonnngggg shot! Hope to have it set up over the weekend.


Maybe that should be my goal. Halloween's in TWO WEEKS! EEK!



blacksc said:


> My reaper gift went out late also, should arrive in next day or so. Sorry!


You are faaaaar from the only one. Thanks for letting us know, but no need to feel bad!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

OH MY JACKO LANTERNS!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!

Pictures soon,,,


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> OH MY JACKO LANTERNS!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!
> 
> Pictures soon,,,


Soooo exciting!!!!!!

Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

StanFam3 said:


> OH MY JACKO LANTERNS!!!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!
> 
> Pictures soon,,,


Yay! Looking forward to seeing your haul! 
I remain a reaper virgin.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My package was delivered at 2:00 today. Everyone check their door!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one not reaped please contact me, I know that there are a lot of packages in route, but that's OK, just let me know and I will check into it.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My tracking says Monday  come on hurry up package


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm glad to see people are still hanging out here! It would be disappointing if everybody wandered off before I got to share reap pictures


*
you aren't alone 

is that you mr postman?*


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

bethene said:


> Any one not reaped please contact me, I know that there are a lot of packages in route, but that's OK, just let me know and I will check into it.


Still not reaped. 

Also still waiting for my victim to respond. I guess she has to pick it up but it's been over a week now since it was delivered. (In fairness she did let Bethene know she had to pick it up so she knows it's there) Hoping she would at least log on and say hello.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Nightlites13,your reaper let me know that it is on the way,!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, I haven't been reaped yet.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethene, I've not been reaped yet either.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Is everyone else finished decorating?


I haven't even gotten started outdoors yet. I almost always have my indoor and outdoor displays done by the first of October but this year didn't cooperate! 

We had a MAJOR storm with softball size hail and high winds right around Fathers Day. The damage was so extensive all over the North side of town that auto body shops and construction contractors had quite the waiting list. They started roofing 3 weeks ago, siding two weeks ago and painting just finished yesterday. Since we display on our large front porch, I need to let the paint dry at least two days before I start placing things against it.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

bethene said:


> Nightlites13,your reaper let me know that it is on the way,!!


Yay -Thank You!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

ooojen said:


> LOL -- Not again until September, Nightlites13, but you're welcome next weekend for the Halloween party... and/or next July for the intended Pirate/Caribbean themed party  You're even more than welcome to show up a few days ahead and help me prepare. We have a guest room...
> 
> Is anyone else looking at really great markdown merchandise and having to fight the urge to buy stuff for future reaps? It's probably not a good idea when you don't have a clue what future victims might want, but it's still very tempting!
> 
> LadyGoats-- I think you did amazingly well both as victim and as reaper!


I start hoarding the fake pumpkins so that I can make my creepy pumpkins for non Halloween time reaps. I just don't know WHY the stores don't keep them in stock all year!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I start hoarding the fake pumpkins so that I can make my creepy pumpkins for non Halloween time reaps. I just don't know WHY the stores don't keep them in stock all year!



I agree!

But, then again, I just wish I even HAD a store locally that carried them at all. Poo.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nightlites13 said:


> Still not reaped.
> Also still waiting for my victim to respond. I guess she has to pick it up but it's been over a week now since it was delivered. (In fairness she did let Bethene know she had to pick it up so she knows it's there) Hoping she would at least log on and say hello.


I just want to say how bad I feel for you not getting feedback from your victim. The fact that they didn't even pick up their delivery, though, lets you know it's their issue (whether personal crisis, hectic schedule, or just lack of enthusiasm-- I hope not a crisis!), and clearly it's *not* that they didn't like what you sent.
I was glad to see your reap is on its way! There's something to look forward to 

My victim's 3rd parcel was delivered last night. I hope it made it in tact. It contained the most breakable item, though not the most valuable.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Blast it.. Had a UPS truck stop at the house with a nice size Box, only It was for David. about the 3rd or 4th time this week this has happened.*


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Family members should not be allowed to order things shipped until after the reaps are in.
Ed in-- Just after I typed that, the mailman stopped with some shoes for DD, and FedEx .....Wait just one minute! I was going to say FedEx dropped off something from Amazon, but unless Amazon started hand printing their labels and leaving off their return address....
*I've been reaped!*
In an Amazon box 

More to come!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The Walking Dead, right? Holy Buckets, you did AWESOMELY WELL! Thank you so much! Pictures to follow!
I tried a site search of HalloweenRules79, but came up with an empty net...

I have to laugh-- right on an inside flap of the box it says, "Did you think you got a Amazon box? Well you didn't  "
Clearly, that is exactly what I thought. It was actually the other way around from what I wrote above, FedEx brought DD's shoes and the mail carrier brought the "Amazon" box (and a large envelope containing something I'd ordered for my victim -but replaced with something else when it didn't show up in time.)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay for ooojen!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I woke up this morning to find a my reaper package waiting on the table. I've been pretty sick this week and was asleep when hubby brought it in last evening. I'll try and get pictures up tomorrow evening of all my wonderful goodies! 

Spent the afternoon in the ER, but the baby is fine and I just have a bad virus. My victim is suffering though as I never got to the PO this week.  Hoping to get it taped up and ready to go on Monday.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I woke up this morning to find a my reaper package waiting on the table. I've been pretty sick this week and was asleep when hubby brought it in last evening. I'll try and get pictures up tomorrow evening of all my wonderful goodies!
> 
> Spent the afternoon in the ER, but the baby is fine and I just have a bad virus. My victim is suffering though as I never got to the PO this week.  Hoping to get it taped up and ready to go on Monday.


Eek! Hope you and your lil one feel better soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I messaged six people who I have not heard from, I also have four who have contacted me about being late...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Lizzy hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself and the little one and don't sweat this.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I wasn't sure if I was going to do the Merry Reaper, but I am now thinking that I will. I have gotten so interested in Nightmare Before Christmas that I want to start things for it. Doing this Reap for TheHalloweenKing and his queen really pumped me up for this. I would love to have some of the life size characters and hope they have them next year, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I woke up this morning to find a my reaper package waiting on the table. I've been pretty sick this week and was asleep when hubby brought it in last evening. I'll try and get pictures up tomorrow evening of all my wonderful goodies!
> 
> Spent the afternoon in the ER, but the baby is fine and I just have a bad virus. My victim is suffering though as I never got to the PO this week.  Hoping to get it taped up and ready to go on Monday.


Take care of you & the baby! Speedy recovery dear!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope you and your little one are feeling much better, Lizzyborden!

Wow, 6 non-responsive reapers is a lot, and it's already more than a week past the shipping deadline.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the get well wishes. Dr.sent me to ER as a precaution which scared hubby to death. If she continues to move around as she does on the ultrasound, I'm in for lots of kicks and jabs! 

Getting photos of my reaping uploaded now. And dear victim, I added several more things to your box today and you hoping you'll receive it on Wednesday. So sorry for being so late!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Do we know how many people are waiting on their box to be delivered? I thought someone said 6 but I can't be sure.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lizzy i hope you are feeling better soon also..............six is alot...........



ooojen said:


> I hope you and your little one are feeling much better, Lizzyborden!
> 
> Wow, 6 non-responsive reapers is a lot, and it's already more than a week past the shipping deadline.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, previous page Bethene said there were 6 she hadn't heard back from, and 4 more that said they were late. Some of the 4 might have come in on Sat. I hope they all come through!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps a Phone Number being required for participation would be a good idea. One it makes it easier to contact & two if there is an unforeseen emergency for the participant, better chance of communication contact.  I know there are a couple people who have my number.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzy i hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I wasn't sure if I was going to do the Merry Reaper, but I am now thinking that I will. I have gotten so interested in Nightmare Before Christmas that I want to start things for it. Doing this Reap for TheHalloweenKing and his queen really pumped me up for this. I would love to have some of the life size characters and hope they have them next year, too.


I know NBC is so awesome that is how I decorate at Christmas. 

I cant wait for the merry reaper


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

bethany, im new this year to participating in reapers, id HATE to think someone might join to just get a box and vaporize, but thats in the back of my mind. members are so dedicated to what they do in reaping, this is wrong. isnt six over ten percent of who signed up, thats significant. i agree, maybe be more accountable upfront will help if this happens to be part of the issue. 



Bethany said:


> Perhaps a Phone Number being required for participation would be a good idea. One it makes it easier to contact & two if there is an unforeseen emergency for the participant, better chance of communication contact.  I know there are a couple people who have my number.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> bethany, im new this year to participating in reapers, id HATE to think someone might join to just get a box and vaporize, but thats in the back of my mind. members are so dedicated to what they do in reaping, this is wrong. isnt six over ten percent of who signed up, thats significant. i agree, maybe be more accountable upfront will help if this happens to be part of the issue.


it dose happen sometimes 
That is why there is always rescue reapers. 
A lot of people do not like to give there number out and one can ignore a phone call or text as easy as a email so not so sure this would help . 
The main thing is if you sign up follow thru.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I wasn't being judgemental.  I belonged to a cooking club that one of our regulars just "disappeared". We would all chat daily, post several times a day etc. When he disappeared, we were very concerned. So much so that one member called hospitals in his area & found him! His wife was very ill and in the hospital. We became close and in this day and age, we may know eachother on the forum, and yes some of us on facebook & still others have phone numbers & also in real life, but we don't know most of eachothers significant others or have someone else on the forum that knows us. I would like to know if something happen to one of you. If something happen to any of us, would our significant other post here or message someone here? I informed my husband that if something happen to me to post on the cooking club site, now I'll make sure he post on my FB page. Several of you are my FB Friends


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I have often thought about that. Things do happen and we would never know.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I shipped on the deadline, my boxes are set to be delivered today. I don’t know why it took so long. 
Its only a couple states from me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Parcel post takes a long time. I sent that way last time and it took over a week to arrive.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> That is why there is always rescue reapers.


Oh, the things we say on this forum that just don't come out in the regular world.

I'm imagining some awesome Halloween S.W.A.T. squad. We Are the Rescue Reapers!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

This is starting to get scary.... I haven't been reaped yet and with people not responding to Bethene...it makes you wonder.

I sent two packages to my person, the big box is set to be delivered today but the bubble envelope should have been received by now....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine says it was delivered. My person isn’t on here much. Hope they like it and post pictures


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm leaving to drop off my victim's package. It should be there by Wednesday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mb24 said:


> This is starting to get scary.... I haven't been reaped yet and with people not responding to Bethene...it makes you wonder.
> 
> I sent two packages to my person, the big box is set to be delivered today but the bubble envelope should have been received by now....


dont worry if your reaper dose not send someone will recuse reap you and you will get goodies bethene is awesome she will make sure everyone gets reaped


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I haven't been personally been reaped yet, but I am so glad my victim posted. I feel like I almost enjoy giving more  (although it is nice to receive).


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

It's been 10 days since my victim received her package and she has not been on here once since the beginning. I can't help but wonder if she sent her victim's package as no one has posted a reap from her. If something happened that prevented me from following through I would at least post or have someone post for me or message Bethene to let her know. If I commit to do something I intend to follow through. It's disappointing to see how many aren't. Bravo to all those that have stepped in to help out and make this so much fun for the rest of us.


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Aloha - Just wanted to send out get well wishes to those of you and your loved ones who are not feeling well. I hope you all get well soon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dee14399 said:


> I shipped on the deadline, my boxes are set to be delivered today. I don’t know why it took so long.
> Its only a couple states from me.


I mailed 2 envelopes, on the same day to 2 different states. The one to Hallorenscene got there in 3 days the one to Printer took 10 days!! ?? Both were supposed to be delivered on the same day. Leave it to the good old Postal service. 



Nightlites13 said:


> It's been 10 days since my victim received her package and she has not been on here once since the beginning. I can't help but wonder if she sent her victim's package as no one has posted a reap from her. If something happened that prevented me from following through I would at least post or have someone post for me or message Bethene to let her know. If I commit to do something I intend to follow through. It's disappointing to see how many aren't. Bravo to all those that have stepped in to help out and make this so much fun for the rest of us.


In the Reapers I've taken part in, I don't think there were that many rescues needed.  I do hope something didn't happen to your victim & those that aren't responding to Bethene.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't been reaped yet, no posts from my reAper receiver either


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well thinking out loud, maybe a facebook page too for backup contact... this is a shame for those not incapacitated and cant respond....



Saki.Girl said:


> it dose happen sometimes
> That is why there is always rescue reapers.
> A lot of people do not like to give there number out and one can ignore a phone call or text as easy as a email so not so sure this would help .
> The main thing is if you sign up follow thru.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

So I get a email from my PO box in WA saying I have a package from secret reaper. I only used my canada address for this so I'm wondering how they found that address? I guess I have been reaped! Now to find time to get it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

blacksc said:


> So I get a email from my PO box in WA saying I have a package from secret reaper. I only used my canada address for this so I'm wondering how they found that address? I guess I have been reaped! Now to find time to get it.


Hm, that sounds like taking stalking to the extreme! At least that's one more victim taken care of


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

My victim got her gifts! Still waiting to get reaped!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

You can take this victim off the pending list! Pics in other thread. 

To those still waiting--my reaper is VERY quiet. In that they never posted in this thread or made any mention of being involved in the reap. Just be careful not to jump to conclusions! You may still be getting reaped after all!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Yay! Another victim reaped! I'm glad to hear that people are still getting their boxes because I'm still waiting to be reaped too. I've been checking my door incredibly frequently!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

patently waiting


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry guys, I am working on things, but am getting frustrated!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

We definitely appreciate you putting these together.. stalking the victim is the best part.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok sending out my rescue reaper victims package today so for sure one of you waiting will get reaped next week


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

bethene said:


> So sorry guys, I am working on things, but am getting frustrated!


I'm sorry you're getting frustrated. Thanks for everything you're doing! We all appreciate your hard work, and the rescue reapers too!

Speaking of rescue reapers, Saki, how do you work so fast!?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I'm sorry you're getting frustrated. Thanks for everything you're doing! We all appreciate your hard work, and the rescue reapers too!
> 
> Speaking of rescue reapers, Saki, how do you work so fast!?


lol crafting is my stress release and lets just say I have been under some so kicked out this gift fast. lol 
ok and I am very blessed when my creativity starts flowing I can craft really fast.  

sorry so many of you guys are still waiting hang in there bethene is working hard and making sure all get rescue reapers that need it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> I'm sorry you're getting frustrated. Thanks for everything you're doing! We all appreciate your hard work, and the rescue reapers too!
> 
> Speaking of rescue reapers, Saki, how do you work so fast!?


 Saki is the energizer bunny (Pumpkin?)  of crafting. She amazes us all, all the time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Saki is the energizer bunny (Pumpkin?)  of crafting. She amazes us all, all the time.


well one thing that helps is I do not watch tv not my thing lol so when not at work and yes I do have a full time job LOL but when not at work craft my butt off just getting geared up to start on my nbc Christmas stuff and gothic Christmas stuff lol I blend my Halloween over into Christmas hehe


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> So sorry guys, I am working on things, but am getting frustrated!


I do thank you for putting these together. I admit it I'm a reaper groupie,they are so much fun. 

Only thing I'm really worried about is if my reaping comes in while I am out next week, for my wedding. I would like to give my reaper,who ever they may be, the recognition they deserve. Rather I am rescued or not.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I do thank you for putting these together. I admit it I'm a reaper groupie,they are so much fun.
> 
> Only thing I'm really worried about is if my reaping comes in while I am out next week, for my wedding. I would like to give my reaper,who ever they may be, the recognition they deserve. Rather I am rescued or not.


Oh it's getting close!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

very excited, I'm very lucky we are going to use the book you sent us


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> very excited, I'm very lucky we are going to use the book you sent us


Hope your wedding us fantastic


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations on the upcoming wedding. WIll be so much fun!

I hope today will be the day that I get reaped. Our party is not until Nov. 1 but trying to finish up my decorating and hoping for things I can add from the Reap. Good luck to the others still waiting today on packages.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been sickly... my elderly father I help take care of is also sick. So, yeah. Trying to get haunt setup finished. Blegh.

Just stopping in to say that I just love you guys!  Coming to this forum helps me have a break from my often stressful days, which is nice. And a place dedicated to my most favorite holiday! Yay! 

So thank you all.... we often don't know the differences we can and do make in others lives!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

StanFam3,I am sorry for your life issues, I hope you feel better soon, and your father also, hard when they are elderly. 
I do agree. Life has been hard for me the past two years, being treated for depression, and the forum is a life saver for me, I enjoy coming here to take me to a happier place..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Best wishes to all who are facing health issues and difficulties.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hope you feel better quickly stanfam3...dont know why some bugs got to jump on board right before halloween...get well soon...

moonwitchkitty congrats on your wedding. how great!! is it a halloween inspired celebration? best witches, you know?! lol





StanFam3 said:


> I've been sickly... my elderly father I help take care of is also sick. So, yeah. Trying to get haunt setup finished. Blegh.
> 
> Just stopping in to say that I just love you guys!  Coming to this forum helps me have a break from my often stressful days, which is nice. And a place dedicated to my most favorite holiday! Yay!
> 
> So thank you all.... we often don't know the differences we can and do make in others lives!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

bethene said:


> StanFam3,I am sorry for your life issues, I hope you feel better soon, and your father also, hard when they are elderly.
> I do agree. Life has been hard for me the past two years, being treated for depression, and the forum is a life saver for me, I enjoy coming here to take me to a happier place..


I'm feeling better today.... my Dad isnt. I'm one of his primary caretakers. My parents live with us. He is a stroke/heart AND dementia patient. So, yep, my days are pretty stressful. But, that's life! We all have chalenges, right?

I'm just really thankful to have this great forum, with so many great peeps!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, seems like a lot of us sick recently. I have just been fighting what the doc tells me is an entirovirus but it affected me in a way I have never experienced and it has been a bit scary. From top to bottom all muscles started hurting badly and then they started losing strength. By Monday this week I couldn't write or pick up a coffee cup or turn a door knob. Thankfully it is getting better each day but wow. Unfortunately I lost most of the weekend to setup but of course got to get well first. Just hate being behind. This has been a nice departure for me as well and I appreciate this "place" too.

StanFam3 - Hope things turn around soon for you and all the others recently posting they have been sick

I hope this means we all get it out of the way so we all feel great for the big day.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightlites13 said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of us sick recently. I have just been fighting what the doc tells me is an entirovirus but it affected me in a way I have never experienced and it has been a bit scary. From top to bottom all muscles started hurting badly and then they started losing strength. By Monday this week I couldn't write or pick up a coffee cup or turn a door knob. Thankfully it is getting better each day but wow. Unfortunately I lost most of the weekend to setup but of course got to get well first. Just hate being behind. This has been a nice departure for me as well and I appreciate this "place" too.
> 
> StanFam3 - Hope things turn around soon for you and all the others recently posting they have been sick
> 
> I hope this means we all get it out of the way so we all feel great for the big day.


Holy moly! That sounds terrifying! I'm glad you're feeling better. (((Hugs!)))


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry that everyone is getting sick - speedy recoveries to all! Hubby went to the dr yesterday for bronchitis & a throat infection - so he is on his meds, & I'm playing nursemaid (& hoping like hell I don't' catch it)......luckily we seem to have caught it early. 

moonwitchkitty, congrats! It'll go by so fast - have a blast! & don't forget to eat (that happened at my wedding - had to sit down & have a bite or I would've passed out!)

I'm still gonna stalk my front window & hope for reaping - & the rain can stop any time now! Don't want wet packages....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope everyone feels better & things start looking up too. 
I am just tired.  Ok, exhausted. I can't seem to sleep more than 5 hours.  Party is in 2 days. Don't have a head count, because it seems people just don't bother to RSVP. Oh well, those that did it looks like we'll have about 25 - 30 people here. not a bad turnout for our First FLorida Halloween party.  
I have made a list of all the things that need turned on Saturday before guest arrive. It is a LOT! lol Have much food to prep, cook & decorate yet. I'd like to get 1 good night sleep before the party so I can enjoy the evening.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Urgent telegram: Someone is getting rescue reaped with a much oohed over craft from last year [STOP] Mailing today [STOP] That is all [STOP]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Urgent telegram: Someone is getting rescue reaped with a much oohed over craft from last year [STOP] Mailing today [STOP] That is all [STOP]


Can not wait to see pics of what you have sent


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hang in there victims who are waiting rescue reapers are working hard to make you smile


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Hope everyone feels better & things start looking up too.
> I am just tired.  Ok, exhausted. I can't seem to sleep more than 5 hours.  Party is in 2 days. Don't have a head count, because it seems people just don't bother to RSVP. Oh well, those that did it looks like we'll have about 25 - 30 people here. not a bad turnout for our First FLorida Halloween party.
> I have made a list of all the things that need turned on Saturday before guest arrive. It is a LOT! lol Have much food to prep, cook & decorate yet. I'd like to get 1 good night sleep before the party so I can enjoy the evening.


I'm in the same situation-- Party this weekend, and _so much_ yet to do! A couple weeks ago I had what may have been influenza (bad cold with fever, chills, aches) and I'm pretty much over it now-- however, it cost me quite a bit of build/create/setup time and energy. Now I go to bed and lie awake organizing and collating mental lists.
Good luck with your party! If you're like me, you'll be stressed out until the first guests show up-- then it's all good 

One more rescue reap is ready to be packaged up and shipped. I might not get it mailed until tomorrow, but with the weekend coming up, it will probably get delivered on Monday either way.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

woo i know your stress all too well, getting dressed is always a issue when we do a party...time just flys...have a good time!!



Bethany said:


> Hope everyone feels better & things start looking up too.
> I am just tired.  Ok, exhausted. I can't seem to sleep more than 5 hours.  Party is in 2 days. Don't have a head count, because it seems people just don't bother to RSVP. Oh well, those that did it looks like we'll have about 25 - 30 people here. not a bad turnout for our First FLorida Halloween party.
> I have made a list of all the things that need turned on Saturday before guest arrive. It is a LOT! lol Have much food to prep, cook & decorate yet. I'd like to get 1 good night sleep before the party so I can enjoy the evening.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea! My package has been received and most important, my victim was happy with the contents.  I have a few more cards to go out for the card exchange and then I'm going to set back and refrain from any more reapers for a while. I never realized that being pregnant could drain so much energy out of you. Of course, it's probably not helping things that I'm no spring chicken either. 

This weekend marks the end of my work year, so I'll be off until after the baby is born next year. So my next few months will be filled with getting my kitchen functional again and getting the rest of the floor down, and of course, getting the nursery finished.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hang in there victims who are waiting rescue reapers are working hard to make you smile



Indeed we are! My latest victim is about to meet these two ghouls!!

They are eager to meet you dear rescue victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> Indeed we are! My latest victim is about to meet these two ghouls!!
> 
> They are eager to meet you dear rescue victim


That's Awsome my dear rescue victim next week you will be smiling big


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Hope everyone feels better & things start looking up too.
> I am just tired.  Ok, exhausted. I can't seem to sleep more than 5 hours.  Party is in 2 days. Don't have a head count, because it seems people just don't bother to RSVP. Oh well, those that did it looks like we'll have about 25 - 30 people here. not a bad turnout for our First FLorida Halloween party.
> I have made a list of all the things that need turned on Saturday before guest arrive. It is a LOT! lol Have much food to prep, cook & decorate yet. I'd like to get 1 good night sleep before the party so I can enjoy the evening.


Know how you feel we are getting ready for our annual Halloween camp trip which starts tomorrow and ends on Sunday, people who were supposed to go with us did not contact us to say wither or not they are going, i called half Today and they say they are not, cant get a hold of the other half.. not to mention who all are supposed to go to the court house next Friday.  frustrating


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

To whoever has me as their "victim" for the reap. First off, I want to say I'm so sorry if you're anxiously awaiting me to thank you for what I can only imagine is an amazing and awesome package...you deserve a huge thanks for participating and I'm sorry I haven't done that yet. I have suddenly found myself in a transient situation as a result of a roommate who suddenly went off his rocker and became unexpectedly violent and angry after being fired from a job where he got caught doing something illegal. As a precaution, I have been told not to return to the house unescorted (preferably by a police officer in uniform) so at this time, your truly amazing and awesome package is probably sitting on the table in the middle of the living room and I can't get to it until I can get enough time together to get an armed escort to help me finish packing up my stuff and moving completely out.
This situation has totally screwed up my Halloween and I'm almost in tears with disappointment. I've had to cancel a party I've been planning for over 6 months, can't get my Secret Reaper package, and hated the package I sent out to my "victim." I had so many fun things I wanted to put in there but couldn't because I can't get home right now...so please, to everyone involved in the reap who is either reaping me or my victim...I'm so sorry...next year will be so much better...and once my stupid situation stabilizes, this year should be better too.
Grrrr.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

T.R.L. - I'm so sorry that you're going through all of that! Glad you touched base here with everyone though. Hang in there.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

TRL, sending you wishes and prayers for safety and a good outcome to this situation.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> To whoever has me as their "victim" for the reap. First off, I want to say I'm so sorry if you're anxiously awaiting me to thank you for what I can only imagine is an amazing and awesome package...you deserve a huge thanks for participating and I'm sorry I haven't done that yet. I have suddenly found myself in a transient situation as a result of a roommate who suddenly went off his rocker and became unexpectedly violent and angry after being fired from a job where he got caught doing something illegal. As a precaution, I have been told not to return to the house unescorted (preferably by a police officer in uniform) so at this time, your truly amazing and awesome package is probably sitting on the table in the middle of the living room and I can't get to it until I can get enough time together to get an armed escort to help me finish packing up my stuff and moving completely out.
> This situation has totally screwed up my Halloween and I'm almost in tears with disappointment. I've had to cancel a party I've been planning for over 6 months, can't get my Secret Reaper package, and hated the package I sent out to my "victim." I had so many fun things I wanted to put in there but couldn't because I can't get home right now...so please, to everyone involved in the reap who is either reaping me or my victim...I'm so sorry...next year will be so much better...and once my stupid situation stabilizes, this year should be better too.
> Grrrr.


Wow, Be safe and hope it turns around for you soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the most important thing is your safety and well being, I am sorry that you are dealing with this.sending hugs and prayers your way..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> To whoever has me as their "victim" for the reap. First off, I want to say I'm so sorry if you're anxiously awaiting me to thank you for what I can only imagine is an amazing and awesome package...you deserve a huge thanks for participating and I'm sorry I haven't done that yet. I have suddenly found myself in a transient situation as a result of a roommate who suddenly went off his rocker and became unexpectedly violent and angry after being fired from a job where he got caught doing something illegal. As a precaution, I have been told not to return to the house unescorted (preferably by a police officer in uniform) so at this time, your truly amazing and awesome package is probably sitting on the table in the middle of the living room and I can't get to it until I can get enough time together to get an armed escort to help me finish packing up my stuff and moving completely out.
> This situation has totally screwed up my Halloween and I'm almost in tears with disappointment. I've had to cancel a party I've been planning for over 6 months, can't get my Secret Reaper package, and hated the package I sent out to my "victim." I had so many fun things I wanted to put in there but couldn't because I can't get home right now...so please, to everyone involved in the reap who is either reaping me or my victim...I'm so sorry...next year will be so much better...and once my stupid situation stabilizes, this year should be better too.
> Grrrr.


Keep your chin up TRL. I know I speak for many on the forum when I say we are rooting for you! Yes, things will get better. My wife and I are sending good thoughts and encouragement your way.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi-- It was very decent of you to think to touch base here in the middle of all that upheaval. I'll add my best wishes for your getting some decent stability back into your life soon.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Stay safe Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi, and make sure you wait for that police officer to go back. That is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi, I was so glad Lil Ghouliette moved out of her apartment after the downstairs neighbor went nuts. The situation you are in sounds even scarier. If you need any help with your Victim gift I make a great rescue reaper. I can always send one or two thing his or her way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> To whoever has me as their "victim" for the reap. First off, I want to say I'm so sorry if you're anxiously awaiting me to thank you for what I can only imagine is an amazing and awesome package...you deserve a huge thanks for participating and I'm sorry I haven't done that yet. I have suddenly found myself in a transient situation as a result of a roommate who suddenly went off his rocker and became unexpectedly violent and angry after being fired from a job where he got caught doing something illegal. As a precaution, I have been told not to return to the house unescorted (preferably by a police officer in uniform) so at this time, your truly amazing and awesome package is probably sitting on the table in the middle of the living room and I can't get to it until I can get enough time together to get an armed escort to help me finish packing up my stuff and moving completely out.
> This situation has totally screwed up my Halloween and I'm almost in tears with disappointment. I've had to cancel a party I've been planning for over 6 months, can't get my Secret Reaper package, and hated the package I sent out to my "victim." I had so many fun things I wanted to put in there but couldn't because I can't get home right now...so please, to everyone involved in the reap who is either reaping me or my victim...I'm so sorry...next year will be so much better...and once my stupid situation stabilizes, this year should be better too.
> Grrrr.


Tye, That is terrible. Hope you get your stuff and have somewhere to go.  Must have been way scarey. Take care & good luck. 
Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending out lots of positive energy to everyone


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

To everyone on the HWForum who has been so sweet and supportive, 
Thank you! Thank you so much for your kind words, support and well wishes. It's a crappy situation, but luckily for me it's more of an inconvenience than anything more serious. I am happily hiding out at my sister's house until I can get a new apartment. My stuff is still at the other house, but like I said, I'm going back with reinforcements in a few days to get the last of it. Luckily, all that is left is just stuff. I got my puppies and my turtle out and those are the most important things. Everything else can be replaced and I'm safe so that's all good. Now it's just the annoying details.
Ghouliet, 
Thank you so much for the offer of help with my victim! I did manage to at least get most of my victim's treat box out. Luckily about 90% of it was already in my car but there are a few little things I want to tuck in and send in a second package. Thank you so much for all the support and kind words from everyone on this forum!
To everyone else, 
Be safe and remember to give those you love an extra hug and if you see someone sliding down a dark path, never be afraid to reach out for help for them or yourself.
Okay, no more pity parties or wallowing in my own feelings of blah...back to Halloween fun! I have a hell of a replacement party to plan for next year since this year got cancelled...which means I have ZERO excuses for it to be anything short of epic.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a great attitude and look forward to seeing next year's epic party for sure


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so glad you, your puppies and turtle are safe with your sister ...you have a great attitude, and you have a Halloween family that cares too!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I GOT REAPED!!! Apparently the box came while I was getting ready for work and my boyfriend didn't tell me cuz I didn't have time to open it anyways. But I just got home and I LOVE EVERYTHING!! Thank you to my Rescue Reaper Dawnski! It was so worth the wait!! Pictures to come after I eat dinner!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i love....great job and hope your victim loves these...love,love love........................i love skellies...lol



Lil Spook said:


> Indeed we are! My latest victim is about to meet these two ghouls!!
> 
> They are eager to meet you dear rescue victim


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hey would you all like to see my daughter?.............she went to a beetlejuice party tonite and threw this "together"...omg...she kills me asked me if i had any moss and what do you know, i threw her a bag out of my bedroom...hahaha..wonder why i had that. happy week everyone, we love you all!!! 
.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sign up has started for the Merry reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/139529-likes-list-2014-merry-reaper.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...n-up-discussion-thread-2014-merry-reaper.html
Just sayin


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know how my husband copes... neither victims from the main or the second secret reaper said thank you or even posted pictures. Glad I'm not him. I'd have no fingernails by now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I don't know how my husband copes... neither victims from the main or the second secret reaper said thank you or even posted pictures. Glad I'm not him. I'd have no fingernails by now.


That is awful I don't understand why people do that. 
Are you guys joining the merry reaper ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I don't know how my husband copes... neither victims from the main or the second secret reaper said thank you or even posted pictures. Glad I'm not him. I'd have no fingernails by now.


That is awful I don't understand why people do that. 
Are you guys joining the merry reaper ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so rude!! I am with Saki, I just don't get it, just say thank you, how hard is that???


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

bethene said:


> that is so rude!! I am with Saki, I just don't get it, just say thank you, how hard is that???


I Agree and I have still not heard a thing from my victim either. Package delivered 10/10. I messaged her today tom see if I can get any feedback at all.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

IDK it seems like there were quite a few issues on these last 2 reaps. It is sad that people don't do what they are supposed to. 
And also poopy, yes I said poopy, that people don't take the time to post pics or even say thank you. 
I will not be participating in the Merry Reaper. That's what I'm saying right now.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with you Bethany, Its sad when you don’t hear anything from your victim.
I hope my victim for the Merry reaper likes there stuff...Because it is really fun to put together a box for someone else. 
But I do like hearing that they got it and if they liked it or not.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was rescue reaped by ooojen today! Thank you so much! I will post pics tomorrow evening on the picture thread, but I just wanted to let you know that it was received safe & sound...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> I don't know how my husband copes... neither victims from the main or the second secret reaper said thank you or even posted pictures. Glad I'm not him. I'd have no fingernails by now.


that is so sad!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i hope if this happens they are not allowed to participate again....thats more than rude... red hallows post what you sent...i would love to see what you shared with your victims.... im sorry, people need to be alittle more gracious in their lives esp when someone you dont know goes out of their way to try to make you happy.......



The Red Hallows said:


> I don't know how my husband copes... neither victims from the main or the second secret reaper said thank you or even posted pictures. Glad I'm not him. I'd have no fingernails by now.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> ...I just wanted to let you know that it was received safe & sound...


Yay! So glad things survived the trip


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my rescue reaper really came through thank you so much Ghouliet and lil Ghouliet Squeeee!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I added a video on the picture thread to show just how awesome it was Loved everything


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My reaper or rescue reaper's package came today. I have only got to see a picture of it. Richard sent me a photo when it came in and I have been on the run all afternoon and evening. I had a work meeting after I got off and then had two softball games for Nevaeh tonight. I was able to see her first game and am now sitting in the parking lot of the school waiting on Audree to get out of her musical practice. It has been a crazy day and night.

I will post photos tomorrow. Thank you, thank you! It all looks great. I was mad at him for opening it at first, but at least I have been able to see it already.
Thanks again, Reaper.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I just finally thanked my second reaper person as my life has been pretty darn hectic.

Some of us have a lot of things going on outside this forum. I just got home from a hospital, then nursing home stay, following an injury and massive surgery. I got my packages sent (yay for amazon,) but posting here has been running behind.

There is no need to be rude to those of us who thank later.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think that was intended as a personal attack. 
I'm not stating any judgement about any individual's situation on here, but in general terms---
We've all been through hectic times and most of us have been through some rough experiences in our lives. I'm pretty sure most of us understand if a crisis comes up that a participant didn't anticipate when they signed up for the reaper exchange. Of course things can happen that can prevent a person from getting online even for two minutes to say, "It arrived in tact. Thank you. Pictures to come later."
I don't imagine that happens very often, though.
Screamqueen2012 and RedHallows are pointing out that people often put a lot into their reaps in an effort to please their victim. They really want to know they made their victim happy; it's important to them. Leaving them hanging because you're absolutely unable to get them thanked is understandable and reason for sympathy. Leaving them hanging because thanking them isn't a high priority, is rude.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

ooojen said:


> I don't think that was intended as a personal attack.
> I'm not stating any judgement about any individual's situation on here, but in general terms---
> We've all been through hectic times and most of us have been through some rough experiences in our lives. I'm pretty sure most of us understand if a crisis comes up that a participant didn't anticipate when they signed up for the reaper exchange. Of course things can happen that can prevent a person from getting online even for two minutes to say, "It arrived in tact. Thank you. Pictures to come later."
> I don't imagine that happens very often, though.
> Screamqueen2012 and RedHallows are pointing out that people often put a lot into their reaps in an effort to please their victim. They really want to know they made their victim happy; it's important to them. Leaving them hanging because you're absolutely unable to get them thanked is understandable and reason for sympathy. Leaving them hanging because thanking them isn't a high priority, is rude.


Yes, Well said


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

FINALLY GOT MY REAPER PACKAGE. Actually, let me rephrase that...I was finally ABLE to get my package! Thank you thank you thank you secret reaper! It has been sitting on the table at the house I've been unable to get to because of a violent roommate and I was able to go in today with a moving crew and security and get not only my stuff, but my super awesome box!
I waited until I got to my new safe place to open it and almost started crying! With all the disappointment and frustration I've had this Halloween, this reaper package was just what the doctor ordered!
Let's see what we got!!!









First off, the blanket. LOVE LOVE LOVE! Like a warm, super soft skelly hug. I'm curled under it right now as I type this, sharing space with three other very grateful puppies who also send their thanks!









Next is a super cool skeleton (nicely done...LOVE the skull/skeleton theme...fights RIGHT in!)...but hang on, what's this switch on the bottom???









IT LIGHTS UP!!! So cool!

And of course, the puppies say thank you for all the crinkly paper they got to play with. 

Thank you thank you thank you whoever you are from Oregon! I really really appreciate it and it couldn't have come at a better time. Yay!!! Who are you so I can thank you properly?!?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice reap! 
Puppies, a skelly light and a snuggly skelly blanket-- sounds like life is looking up


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool reap!! Glad you are in a safe place now TRL!!

Not reaper related, but have to share. Tuesday evening I got to meet I am the goddess!!! She was in the Orlando area for vaca with her husband and 1 of their sons & we met for dinner. So happy to put a face to the name & what wonderful people!! Chatted & ate & I must say her husband and son were troopers sitting there while we chatted and gabed. Oh and they brought me a minion christmas ball, 2 boxes of minion candy & minion Peeps!! LOL I gave them some werewolf claws, ghosts & troll boogers.  (I don't know that any of those will make it back home with them.  )

So if anyone else on here plans to come to the Orlando area, PM me here so we can plan to meet up!! SO much fun meeting other Halloween people!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It sounds like you had a fun time


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The perfect blanket to snuggle up with while watching scary movies. Nice reap!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I was reaped Will post on Sunday, when we get back. 1hour left


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Cool reap!! Glad you are in a safe place now TRL!!
> 
> Not reaper related, but have to share. Tuesday evening I got to meet I am the goddess!!! She was in the Orlando area for vaca with her husband and 1 of their sons & we met for dinner. So happy to put a face to the name & what wonderful people!! Chatted & ate & I must say her husband and son were troopers sitting there while we chatted and gabed. Oh and they brought me a minion christmas ball, 2 boxes of minion candy & minion Peeps!! LOL I gave them some werewolf claws, ghosts & troll boogers. (I don't know that any of those will make it back home with them.  )
> 
> So if anyone else on here plans to come to the Orlando area, PM me here so we can plan to meet up!! SO much fun meeting other Halloween people!


we did have a great time. Bethany and her friend are hoots!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am jealous that you met her! How fun is that!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

It has been a while since have been out on the Halloween forum so I missed the first reaping, however, Lil Ghouliette and and I would like to sign up for this one,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the 2014 one Ghouliet.


----------

